# Done with Knitpicks needles!



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Happened to me twice and I just got my 2nd replacement on a size 6, the previous replacement was a 4.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

How horrible. I agree that even if they replace them for free and without any hassle it gets to a point where it isn't worth it.

I have had the same thing happen. It is so frustration that I'm thinking about switching to another brand. I just don't know which one.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

OH I'm so sorry! such a pain! were these cable needles or did the others split? I've had a couple split. Then the replacements were fine
good luck


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I hate it when companies use the customers as quality control personnel. :evil: 

One of the main reasons why I don't buy interchangeables, nor buy from KnitPicks.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Lo'L said:


> OH I'm so sorry! such a pain! were these cable needles or did the others split? I've had a couple split. Then the replacements were fine
> good luck


It's always the cable coming apart at the metal piece.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

if you use epoxy they won't come apart again! I know that is no consolation right now, but I have only had two come apart after being fixed with epoxy and that was because I left them in a sunny spot for a long time and then didn't let them cool down before I tried to use them

The last time I complained to KnitPicks about the 2mm fixed circulars they offered either my money back or a replacement. 

Get your money back if you can!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

chickkie said:


> if you use epoxy they won't come apart again! I know that is no consolation right now, but I have only had two come apart after being fixed with epoxy and that was because I left them in a sunny spot for a long time and then didn't let them cool down before I tried to use them
> 
> The last time I complained to KnitPicks about the 2mm fixed circulars they offered either my money back or a replacement.
> 
> Get your money back if you can!


Agree!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry! I commiserate with you. It's gotten so that I won't use their needles (I was stupid enough to buy three different ones!) without putting a non-KnitPicks back-up in my project bag. It is infuriating, _especially_ on a lace project!

My fall-back is still my trusty old Boye NeedleMaster set from the 70s. It has its limitations, but hasn't yet 'failed' the way the KnitPicks/Knitters Dream/KnitPro sets do.

Other possibilities:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/13pcs-47-120cm-Stainless-Circular-Knitting-Needles-Size-6-18-/281011218845 (scroll down to see the US sizes; they range from US #000 up to #8 and they're smooth, though not as pointy as one might wish. At the price, you can't hardly go wrong.

Similar construction but pointier and a more costly: http://www.stitchdragon.com/index.php?id=368 I received one as a gift and love it!


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Ouch! Am with Galax and do not use things that come apart because there is just too much handling. Do prefer to shop at a store, enjoy the browsing and always learn something from someone or even get to help someone! Been there and done that. How we learn! Courage!


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

My KnitPicks have held up just fine. My problem was with Addi's breaking where the cable connects to the metal connector. I also realized that they broke because of the way I hold my needles causes a tight bend at that location and I think it just wore it out. Knowing that now, I keep my cable at a straighter angle


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I use the fixed circs that I got on Ebay--have a couple of the bamboo sets and the stainless steel..........never had a problem haven't even broke one yet and I am a klutz and pretty careless with tossing them in bags


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So sorry! I commiserate with you. It's gotten so that I won't use their needles (I was stupid enough to buy three different ones!) without putting a non-KnitPicks back-up in my project bag. It is infuriating, _especially_ on a lace project!
> 
> My fall-back is still my trusty old Boye NeedleMaster set from the 70s. It has its limitations, but hasn't yet 'failed' the way the KnitPicks/Knitters Dream/KnitPro sets do.
> 
> ...


That was why I bought the set from China. I just wish them came in bigger sizes I do use the KnitPicks fixed circulars for socks, and when I was teaching classes I bought the 2mm ones by the dozen. I still have a bunch of them on hand. I also bought the interchangeables before I knew about the problems with them, and got rid of my other needles that I thought were not as good as the KnitPicks. I really did like the flexibility of the cable. I haven't tried the new cables yet.

When I get some extra $$ I would like to get different needles that are trustworthy.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


This is just an observation from someone who is fairly new here: I don't know much about needles which is why I read as many posts about needles as I can. I have noticed that while everyone speaks so well of the customer service, almost everyone who has Knitpicks needles has had trouble with them. And yet often they are still being recommended to people asking what needles are good. Like I said, just an observation.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I hate it when companies use the customers as quality control personnel. :evil:
> 
> One of the main reasons why I don't buy interchangeables, nor buy from KnitPicks.


Don't use interchangeable circs.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> This is just an observation from someone who is fairly new here: I don't know much about needles which is why I read as many posts about needles as I can. I have noticed that while everyone speaks so well of the customer service, almost everyone who has Knitpicks needles has had trouble with them. And yet often they are still being recommended to people asking what needles are good. Like I said, just an observation.


It's an astute observation. Too many of us - myself included - were swept up by the early reviews that praised their pointy tips and soft cables, and we bought the damned things. They _are_ lovely to work with, and they look pretty, but they are anything _but_ reliable. I wouldn't recommend them to my worst enemy, though I might gift them to her :twisted: - assuming I had an enemy.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


Jilly I'm sorry this happened to you. I have been hearing not so good things lately about the needles & I am staying away from buying any for a while.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's an astute observation. Too many of us - myself included - were swept up by the early reviews that praised their pointy tips and soft cables, and we bought the damned things. They _are_ lovely to work with, and they look pretty, but they are anything _but_ reliable. I wouldn't recommend them to my worst enemy, though I might gift them to her :twisted: - assuming I had an enemy.


Good assumption Jessica-Jean, especially here! We all love you!


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

I bought one pair that I changed the cord on, the blasted thing came apart on me, and I nearly had a panic attack!! I lost a good ten inches of the prayer shawl I was knitting. I have since bought the Susan Bates needles at the LYS. They may not be the best by some standards, but I have not had them come apart. I do not used circular needles often, but am beginning to need them. I understand your pain.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

This is not good at all. Sure their customer service is outstanding which is why we keep going back for more but in the long term this will not do their business any good. We have thousands of members here and a good percentage probably read this thread. I suggest knit picks become members of KP.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

desireeross said:


> This is not good at all. Sure their customer service is outstanding which is why we keep going back for more but in the long term this will not do their business any good. We have thousands of members here and a good percentage probably read this thread. I suggest knit picks become members of KP.


Well there sure has been enough negative comments made about their product that they should be very concerned at the very least.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, here's the message I just sent off to KnitPicks:

*I don't know how big a business KnitPicks is. I do know that your knitting needles - the interchangeables, all of them - are frequently taking a verbal beating on Knitting Paradise. Someone suggested that perhaps you - the company - might consider joining that 115,374-strong community of knitters and following some of the conversations (called 'Topics' on Knitting Paradise) about individual experiences - 99% negative - with sets of interchangeables from KnitPicks. So, in case anyone is interested, here's the link to the latest such topic I've encountered: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259746-1.html

Good luck!*


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, here's the message I just sent off to KnitPicks:
> 
> *I don't know how big a business KnitPicks is. I do know that your knitting needles - the interchangeables, all of them - are frequently taking a verbal beating on Knitting Paradise. Someone suggested that perhaps you - the company - might consider joining that 115,374-strong community of knitters and following some of the conversations (called 'Topics' on Knitting Paradise) about individual experiences - 99% negative - with sets of interchangeables from KnitPicks. So, in case anyone is interested, here's the link to the latest such topic I've encountered: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259746-1.html
> 
> Good luck!*


Great email, JJ! I have a set of Knitpicks which I got when I first began knitting. They kept coming loose. I thought it was me, something I was doing wrong, until I started reading here of other's experiences. Took them to my LYS, who verified that the quality of the needles had drastically dropped. I have since purchased a set of HiyaHiyas and Addis. I absolutely will not purchase another set of Knitpicks. In fact, I plan on purchasing some wood needles in the near future, but it won't be Knitpicks.

I have a friend at work who is a knitter and doesn't own any interchangeables. She offered to buy them from me. I can't in good conscious sell them to her. I told her of the problems with them and that I would give them to her to use until she decides which brand she will buy. What a shame they have let the quality slide downhill!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> ... What a shame they have let the quality slide downhill!


I bought mine several years ago, when they were relatively new on the market. Personally, I don't believe the quality (or lack thereof) has changed at all.

I must have the word 'sucker' embossed across my forehead!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I bought mine several years ago, when they were relatively new on the market. Personally, I don't believe the quality (or lack thereof) has changed at all.
> 
> I must have the word 'sucker' embossed across my forehead!


WOW!!!! So they have ALWAYS been problematic?

Add "sucker" to my forehead, too!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I just went through some of my invoices from KnitPicks - I have one from 2008 for replacement cables, so I either bought early in 2008 or in 2007, but I can't find the original invoice. Probably 2007.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I just went through some of my invoices from KnitPicks - I have one from 2008 for replacement cables, so I either bought early in 2008 or in 2007, but I can't find the original invoice. Probably 2007.


People as organized as you ... are wonderful, but make me feel _so_ inadequate.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> People as organized as you ... are wonderful, but make me feel _so_ inadequate.


organized? not me. I just have had so much trouble with these needles that I kept the paperwork when it became problematic. I swear I've had more free needles than the original purchase as some have been replaced even before they were ever used. One replacement order I got had 6 needles in it and 4 of those were faulty right out of the package. Don't forget, I used to teach toe up sock classes and the knitpicks needles were part of the class, so I have purchased a lot of needles.

I asked them one time about all the replacements and they said they did a study and found that they were only replacing about 1% of the needles they sold. That tells me that a LOT of people don't bother to complain when the needles break, they just go buy something else


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Strange. Knitting needles made from the 30s through the 80s are still kicking around and being used, given away, sold in second-hand stores, garage sales, estate sales, church bazaars and being used with no complaints. Yet, when we finally have the spare cash to 'upgrade', the fancy new expensive needles FAIL!

As a new knitter, if I'd had needles that broke, I'd have quit before I got into it! How many possible customers are the makers and purveyors of such shoddy goods turning away from yarn crafts forever? Sheesh!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, here's the message I just sent off to KnitPicks:
> 
> *I don't know how big a business KnitPicks is. I do know that your knitting needles - the interchangeables, all of them - are frequently taking a verbal beating on Knitting Paradise. Someone suggested that perhaps you - the company - might consider joining that 115,374-strong community of knitters and following some of the conversations (called 'Topics' on Knitting Paradise) about individual experiences - 99% negative - with sets of interchangeables from KnitPicks. So, in case anyone is interested, here's the link to the latest such topic I've encountered: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259746-1.html
> 
> Good luck!*


THANK YOU! I plan to convey this as well when I call them about it (as soon as they open). They need to listen to their customers! I really don't want a replacement so I don't know how this will go.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


Switch to Knitter's Pride needles...all of your current Knit Picks cables will work on Knitter's Pride needles.
Jane


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JTM said:


> Switch to Knitter's Pride needles...all of your current Knit Picks cables will work on Knitter's Pride needles.
> Jane


And do you think they're any better? I had one cable from them that broke without warning after knitting all of a dozen rows of 30 stitches! KnitPicks sends (or did) two replacement cables (I guess just because they're pre-packaged by pairs); Knitter's Pride sent just one.


----------



## smm_knit (Jan 27, 2011)

What kind of cables? stiff or soft?
I have Knit Picks. no trouble so far.
I have learned to make sure that they are tight.
I was always afraid of striping the screw part before.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Ask for a refund...


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

smm_knit said:


> What kind of cables? stiff or soft?
> I have Knit Picks. no trouble so far.
> I have learned to make sure that they are tight.
> I was always afraid of striping the screw part before.


I have had it with new and old cables. For me the cable has come unfastened from the metal piece and I have had the needle itself come apart from the metal piece. Either way it's a quality control issue.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jillyrich said:


> I have had it with new and old cables. For me the cable has come unfastened from the metal piece and I have had the needle itself come apart from the metal piece. Either way *it's a quality control issue.*


Which they seem quite content to ignore.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Addis has never let me down in years,so sorry for you.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

In my experience the Knitter's Pride seems to be better than Knit Picks. 
However my favorite interchangeables are ChaioGoo.
Jane


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

JTM said:


> In my experience the Knitter's Pride seems to be better than Knit Picks.
> However my favorite interchangeables are ChaioGoo.
> Jane


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: agree! I will be investing in another set of these as soon as I can.


----------



## NewYorkBarb (Mar 22, 2013)

One time I wanted a shorter cable and one of the higher in size that has a shorter cable I took apart and then lightly glued where the cable would go and slid the cable onto the piece and left it for a couple days and then came back and checked it and it is good to go.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have the knitpicks set from about 3 or 4 years ago. I believe they changed where they are made since then. I have never had a problem with any of them. I guess I am glad I got them when I did.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

I checked out the website at stitch dragon, and I noticed they had circular crochet hooks. Can anyone tell me how they are used? Never heard of this. Joyce


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I have boye and knitpicks, so far noroblems.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've also had them almost come apart, but caught it in time! I understand your pain.....


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is terrible. Spend so much on needles to have them break. 
I have seen many talk about their KnitPicks needles and how great they are to knit with, But if they continue to break how good can they be.

I have seen so many post about this same problems they have had with them. They do say they have great customer service and will replace them, but to me that says something about the quality of their needles.

I don't own any of their needles and won't in the future if having to worry about them breaking.

I use fixed circulars, and my set of Boye interchangeable needles (which I finally found) that I have had for at least 10 years and never had a problem with them coming apart or breaking.

I would contact them and not only let them know about the problem with you needle but also let them know that you belong to a forum of 1000's and many people here have had the same problem, and maybe they need to do something about the quality of their needles if so many are having the same issue.

It's great they will replace them, but what is the point if they aren't made well. just my opinion.


----------



## NewYorkBarb (Mar 22, 2013)

I now have a complete set of interchangeable Boyl circulars and also a complete set of bamboo so the bamboo is the one I took apart and redid the cable to the size I needed as the one I wanted was only like 24" and the the size I needed had a cable way too long so jusy changed the cables out and so fat so good The glue is very stong in the bamboo. I am probably the only one that has done that. People thing if the cable breaks off from the needle the circular is no good anymore and I have proven that.


----------



## saliroc1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jilly I'm so sorry. That is really frustrating. Just a thought, but, I stopped buying any of their needles quite awhile ago. Same problems and their wooden ones would snap also. Very poor quality. They do replace them, but who wants more that break, they should change manufacturers. Wondering if they come from China and they get tons of them for a $.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've gotten to the point where I will only use, exclusively, KnitPicks interchangeables. I have had nothing but problems with the bamboo ones. They break, split, and the tips get dull. The cables on many of the other brands are either too thick or coil so badly and everything I've tried is an exercise in futility. I've never had a problem with my KnitPicks.


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

That must be very frustrating. I haven't had any real big problems with my Boye NeedleMaster set. I use them a lot.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I believe the knitpicks everyone loved was sourced in India. There new source is China. I use and love Knitters Pride, from India (and I think Knitpicks original source). Never has had any problems with their interchangeables, and I have some Dreamz and Cubics (wood), and Nova and Nova Cubics (metal). Just bought a complete set of the Nova Cubics and love them. I'm waiting for them to be offerred in sizes smaller than US6. I'll buy every size.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I totally agree! I have been thoroughly disappointed with the needles AND yarn I have purchased from Knitpicks.

I refuse to do business with a company who does not stand behind the quality of their products. They simply accept that their products will fail and have a liberal return/replacement policy instead.

My time is just as (actually MORE) valuable as my money. I don't have the time or interest in constantly sending back inferior products and waiting for replacements (often times the replacements are also defective) to arrive... Who does?!?!

Every time I hear someone with a story about the poor quality of Knitpicks needles/yarn I add my experience.... I think the more knitters to be aware of the problems, the better.

I am all about saving money, but buying poor quality yarn/needles at a cheap price, knowing they will likely need to be returned/replaced ( perhaps several times on the same product) is not my idea of a way to save money!

There are plenty of retailers to choose from that offer QUALITY products at fair prices as well as great customer service. There is no reason for me to spend my money with a company with such poor quality control standards and an attitude of accepting the fact that their cheap products WILL be returned.... I will never spend my money with Knitpicks... Even if their products improve.... I don't agree with their policy/attitude on accepting poor quality products to sell to their customers.

Thanks for posting.... The more knitters who are aware of their unacceptable quality of product and the fact that they choose to replace products they KNOW are defective instead of improving the quality of their products helps knitters decide where to best spend their money...


----------



## dawnsampson (Jun 23, 2011)

i've had the same thing happen to me and i see you got a lost of responses .. but i was wondering if you also use a lifeline for your lace knitting.. it helps when a crisis happens . you can go back to the lifeline and you haven't lost all your lace work.. 
a friend taught me this and it's a lifesaver! if you put a line in every few rows you don't lose so much of your work.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

chickkie said:


> if you use epoxy they won't come apart again! I know that is no consolation right now, but I have only had two come apart after being fixed with epoxy and that was because I left them in a sunny spot for a long time and then didn't let them cool down before I tried to use them
> 
> The last time I complained to KnitPicks about the 2mm fixed circulars they offered either my money back or a replacement.
> 
> Get your money back if you can!


Same here. I keep a pen like thing of super glue. 
I am so sorry that that has happened. I feel your pain!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Which they seem quite content to ignore.


I agree... The problem is the attitude to IGNORE THE PROBLEMS and just constantly send out replacements... Many of the replacements they send out are ALSO defective!

The quality of their yarn is just as bad as the poor quality of their needles! Expect the same poor quality/problems/returns if you choose to try their yarns as well!


----------



## Donna Faye (Aug 22, 2013)

I use Boye and Susan Bates. Haven't had any problems with either kind.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I can feel your pain. I recently bought some interchangeables, came apart once, frustrating. Thanks heavens for lifelines.

In the using of it however, it occurred to me that I already had this exact size needle/cable in non-interchangeable size, so why deal with the chance of it coming apart again...switched to regular needle and finished the project.

Aside from storage (which I solved by keeping my regular circs in a "bait" storage container made by Spiderwire (fishing line company), haven't figured out what the draw is to have the interchangeables. Is it just me?

I do have to admit that I have some ChiaoGoo cables that I love (and now use with my Boye interchangeables). They are so very flexible and I haven't had a problem with them coming lose.....yet.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

dawnsampson said:


> i've had the same thing happen to me and i see you got a lost of responses .. but i was wondering if you also use a lifeline for your lace knitting.. it helps when a crisis happens . you can go back to the lifeline and you haven't lost all your lace work..
> a friend taught me this and it's a lifesaver! if you put a line in every few rows you don't lose so much of your work.


Fortunately I was able to save it before it reached the lifeline.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Since they've change manufactures, their needles have gotten worse. I won't buy anymore.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I use Signature fixed circulars that they no longer offer. 
Their interchangables are so expensive that I will not buy them
Even if I could buy each size with all the cables 
that are available for each size.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a set of Addi clicks which I love and have had no problems with.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Now I am nervous. I purchased the Knit Picks interchangeables 5 or 6 years ago. I have not (so far) had any problems and I use them a lot. I also bought their double point set, no problems. I just purchased their set of Harmony straight needles and have not even received them yet. After reading this I am really starting to worry about my purchase.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I started using knitpicks when they first came out. Had the cable problem then. Now I am using knitters pride cables on the knitpicks needles. A little better luck. As a knitpicks cable fails I call it in, not so much to replace it (since I don't use it anyway now) but for principle. I have switched almost totally to ChiaoGoo lace needles. Fast service, customer service is good. Great product so far. I have interchangable and fixed with ChiaoGoo and love them. 
I too have called knitpicks and told them to take a look at comments on here about their needles. They don't seem to care. Because of their needles I haven't used their yarn much. Plus I know several people's credit cards have been compromised thru their site. I love their needles but if they don't care about their products quality, then I don't care to shop with them.
Also the cable crochet hook is for tunisian crochet. You put a lot of loops on the hook and cable, and slowly work them off. There is a guy here who does a lot of that. I can't recall his name at the moment.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

cgcharles said:


> Now I am nervous. I purchased the Knit Picks interchangeables 5 or 6 years ago. I have not (so far) had any problems and I use them a lot. I also bought their double point set, no problems. I just purchased their set of Harmony straight needles and have not even received them yet. After reading this I am really starting to worry about my purchase.


I have not had any problem with their straights or double points.......there's nothing to come apart on those.


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

I had the same problem with Boyer. Now I have 2 sets of
Addi Clicks and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them - no problems at all.
Don't give up - try something else.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Your experience is truly frustrating but swearing off interchangeables and KnitPicks sounds a little like throwing out the baby with the bath water.

The only time I have had interchangeables come apart was when I did not bother to tighten them correctly and have read other comments to the same effect. KnitPicks does not manufacture the needles so what else could they do but replace them? So many knitters love interchangeable needles so they as a group surely are not fatally flawed.

Hope you can get back to a better space and once again enjoy this wonderful world of knitting we all share.



galaxycraft said:


> I hate it when companies use the customers as quality control personnel. :evil:
> 
> One of the main reasons why I don't buy interchangeables, nor buy from KnitPicks.


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

I am so glad you told us about knit picks I was going to buy a whole set! Boy, you saved me. I have 2 sets of Denise, and they come apart and I lose a whole row of knitting. I am not an expert knitter and when I loose stitches it takes forever to get them back on the needles.
Wouldn't you think they could come up with screw on needles or something that wouldn't come apart. If anyone has a suggestion please post it. I think for now I'll try the crazy glue, at least I can finish at least one darn thing!! Kelly


----------



## Star of Logy Bay (Jan 12, 2012)

Happened to me too! I could have had them replaced, but elected to have hubby glue all of my needles and they will never come apart now! Happened to 9 out of the 18 needles in my set of interchangeables... frustrating though!!!

Linda


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

I had the same problem with Boyer. Now I have 2 sets of
Addi Clicks and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them - no problems at all.
Don't give up - try something else.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


U P D A T E

I called them, told them about the problem and how many of us there are. I explained that the stories are all the same. Great customer service as usual they are refunding me but my plea for better quality is going in one ear and out the other. She stated that they are aware of the problem and taking care of it. I heard this the last time I called about needle failure. How long does it take to correct a problem? I told her I won't be buying anymore of their needles. She wasn't terribly upset by that statement. Oh well, I'm buying more chiaogoo needles.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

The problem I had was with the cables mostly. I did break down and order the caspian interchangables. Had to replace several of them because of a gap where the base joins the needle. 
Had the same problem with carbonz needles from Webs. Where the base joins the needle there were gaps. Had to replace several of them as well.
Quality is hard to find cheap I guess. I Just wish they would check the needles,tips etc before sending to us. I ask them to whenever I place an order. Guess they don't get it.


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


I'm sorry you had such a trauma! Having done a few lace pieces, I know how difficult (impossible for me) it is to pick up dropped stitches.

That said, I'll have to add that I've been using KnitPicks interchangeable needles for several years and have never had a problem. And the only difficulties I have had with their yarn is that computer screen colors are not very reliable for choosing yarn--and I don't think they have any control over what my (and thousands of others) screen shows. I have used a number of their products including yarn winder and have been pleased with everything I have received.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for your reply concerning the crochet hooks.


Debiknit said:


> I started using knitpicks when they first came out. Had the cable problem then. Now I am using knitters pride cables on the knitpicks needles. A little better luck. As a knitpicks cable fails I call it in, not so much to replace it (since I don't use it anyway now) but for principle. I have switched almost totally to ChiaoGoo lace needles. Fast service, customer service is good. Great product so far. I have interchangable and fixed with ChiaoGoo and love them.
> I too have called knitpicks and told them to take a look at comments on here about their needles. They don't seem to care. Because of their needles I haven't used their yarn much. Plus I know several people's credit cards have been compromised thru their site. I love their needles but if they don't care about their products quality, then I don't care to shop with them.
> Also the cable crochet hook is for tunisian crochet. You put a lot of loops on the hook and cable, and slowly work them off. There is a guy here who does a lot of that. I can't recall his name at the moment.


----------



## Icebear (Apr 28, 2014)

I use KnitPro interchangeables. I have had occasional loosening of the screw joint but luckily no disasters! I check they're tight regularly throughout my knitting using the cable key just to be safe. The only irritating thing with them is that the sizes that were originally printed on each needle has now worn off, but I guess to ensure smoothness there's no ideal solution.


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

barbtobias2012 said:


> And the only difficulties I have had with their yarn is that computer screen colors are not very reliable for choosing yarn--and I don't think they have any control over what my (and thousands of others) screen shows. I have used a number of their products including yarn winder and have been pleased with everything I have received.


I agree. It's helpful that under the picture of the skein that pops up when you click on a color choice, they've put a description of the various color in the skein. I've found it very reliable.

I've never bought their needles but have been ordering their yarn for years (I think since their business started) and love it! I've never had a problem with it. In fact I've got some now that I bought for a specific project that is screaming at me as I work on DH's socks. Can't wait to get started on that project but I do better only having one project going at a time. Soon.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


I was told they would replace with the nickel plated ones next time if i wanted. I'd do it, at least they wouldn't come apart, and you'd have something for your money.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

chickkie said:


> if you use epoxy they won't come apart again! I know that is no consolation right now, but I have only had two come apart after being fixed with epoxy and that was because I left them in a sunny spot for a long time and then didn't let them cool down before I tried to use them
> 
> The last time I complained to KnitPicks about the 2mm fixed circulars they offered either my money back or a replacement.
> 
> Get your money back if you can!


Glue isn't a bad idea, but have the new needle before you do it. I wasn't quick enough and mine got stuck before I could push it into place.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I have never felt the need for interchangeable. I have a set of Boyd found on sale at Tuesday Morning but have never used them. Just don't understand why use something that is so irritating.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh Poo! I am expecting a kit of Sunstruck needles from knit picks that #1son bought me for Mothers Day.. I have a metal set one of their first and never had a real problem with them except with a couple of cables which they replaced with no problem.I hope after what I read here there will be no problems.I have just about every brand out and really have good luck with needles. Like a Drs. Kit I try to put the needles back in their jackets to store.I have seen how a lot of people just throw needles here and there and wonder why they have problems with them. Just my way of thinking.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Icebear said:


> I use KnitPro interchangeables. I have had occasional loosening of the screw joint but luckily no disasters! I check they're tight regularly throughout my knitting using the cable key just to be safe. The only irritating thing with them is that the sizes that were originally printed on each needle has now worn off, but I guess to ensure smoothness there's no ideal solution.


I believe that KnitPro and Knitters Pride is the same company from India. Probably couldn't use the KnitPro trademark in the US.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jillyrich said:


> THANK YOU! I plan to convey this as well when I call them about it (as soon as they open). They need to listen to their customers! I really don't want a replacement so I don't know how this will go.


Trust me, they know about the Knitting Paradise and what we have said about their service and the needles. They have someone who reads our posts. How I know. When I told them about what was being said and that I ordered the wood needle set by mistake, they said they knew all about the talk. They also claimed to be inspecting everything they send out now. Somehow I don't think this is happening.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Come on ladies! Quit beating up Knit Picks! I love my needles, both fixed and interchangeable. Sure, I have had some issues with some of them, but the Harmony ones that are now called rainbow are satiny smooth, sharp pointed, with cables that are flexible enough to do magic loop without a problem. They are warm to the touch and light weight and half the price of Addies that I like less. If you have interchanables, learn to tighten the join by gripping only the metal parts and not the wooden ends. Gripping the wooden part puts too much strain on the glue that holds the needle in place. For the price you cannot buy better needles!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

If Knitpicks keeps getting these needles returned the company may get the hint and chat with their vendor even if it is in China.

I understand. Sure they replace the needles but what about all the time and work you've gone through. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear you had a needle failure - so frustrating when that happens. 

I have a set of KnitPicks interchangables and several fixed circulars. I have never had any problems with them other than not tightening the screw enough. I check this before and during a project (a small unbent paper clip will work as well as the 'key'). As another poster mentioned, hold the metal parts when tightening, not the wood. Hopefully my needles will continue to be ok. More importantly, I hope KnitPicks will listen to their customers who are having problems and fix the issues, not just send bad replacements. That is really poor business.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I hate it when companies use the customers as quality control personnel. :evil:
> 
> One of the main reasons why I don't buy interchangeables, nor buy from KnitPicks.





ElyseKnox said:


> Your experience is truly frustrating but swearing off interchangeables and KnitPicks sounds a little like throwing out the baby with the bath water.
> 
> The only time I have had interchangeables come apart was when I did not bother to tighten them correctly and have read other comments to the same effect. KnitPicks does not manufacture the needles so what else could they do but replace them? So many knitters love interchangeable needles so they as a group surely are not fatally flawed.
> 
> Hope you can get back to a better space and once again enjoy this wonderful world of knitting we all share.


My frustration is Mine, I own it.
My decision to "swear off" interchangables and Knit Picks is a wise and a Personal Choice.

Well I beg to differ on your statement -- "So many knitters love interchangeable needles so they as a group surely are not fatally flawed."
Just do a search here on the forum and read all the negative comments about KnitPicks, and some other brands.
But some of the other brands do seem to be isolated incidences. 
Where as KnitPicks is a constant stream of problems.

I AM in a "better place" and ENJOYING my yarny projects.
I use fixed circulars -- have for many many years -- with not a problem, (not even too stiff a cable).
I have purchased great quality fixed in sizes that I use (1-15) in different lengths for less $$ than the continuing price of interchangeable.
I have spent my money once and the purchase is done, finished, history. Not a problem with any of them.
Just because I used a :evil: -- does not mean I am in a bad place and unhappy with knitting as a whole.
Just showing my frustration with Knit Picks.
Just my point of view, and my decision after in depth research and reading reviews lead to my decision.
I Do Not Need Interchangeables In Order To Be In A Happy Place Or To Enjoy Knitting.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


I agree...this has happened to me 3 times...enough already! and they are so pricey...don't they get it after all the complaints! 
:thumbdown:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> I hate it when companies use the customers as quality control personnel. :evil:
> 
> One of the main reasons why I don't buy interchangeables, nor buy from KnitPicks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I got tired of messing with replacements so I had DH glue them. He just used a tiny spot of glue where they come apart. Haven't had any problems since..


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

TennGrand said:


> ..............If you have interchanables, learn to tighten the join by gripping only the metal parts and not the wooden ends. Gripping the wooden part puts too much strain on the glue that holds the needle in place. For the price you cannot buy better needles!


*Best of luck with that one!!!* As you may or may not know I have posted several times the importance of learning the difference between a fine threaded screw and a coarse. The two are like a Philip head screw compared to a straight (for those not familiar with the topic). No wonder manufacturing has gone overseas because Americans have become completely daft on this subject.

ANYTIME there is an attachment of one surface to another involving glue/adhesive/epoxy there are bound to be the issues of failure. Especially if you are applying torque to that kind of joint by using the wrong section to do it. Moral is just do not purchase these types of productions and quit whining. Go about your bad habits and leave the rest of us in peace.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

disgo said:


> *Best of luck with that one!!!* As you may or may not know I have posted several times the importance of learning the difference between a fine threaded screw and a coarse. The two are like a Philip head screw compared to a straight (for those not familiar with the topic). No wonder manufacturing has gone overseas because Americans have become completely daft on this subject.
> 
> ANYTIME there is an attachment of one surface to another involving glue/adhesive/epoxy there are bound to be the issues of failure. Especially if you are applying torque to that kind of joint by using the wrong section to do it. Moral is just do not purchase these types of productions and quit whining. Go about your bad habits and leave the rest of us in peace.


I would like to let you know that when my replacements came I was very careful not to grip the wooden part when putting on the cables. I found a rubber grip to hold the cable and the metal part of the needle. My needle came apart on the wood section, not at the cable join, while I was knitting. The movement of the yarn is what caused the wood part to come loose from the metal join. That being said, just being careful not to put torque on the wood did not help with the problem. I'm coming down off my soap box now.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

TennGrand said:


> Come on ladies! Quit beating up Knit Picks! I love my needles, both fixed and interchangeable. Sure, I have had some issues with some of them, but the Harmony ones that are now called rainbow are satiny smooth, sharp pointed, with cables that are flexible enough to do magic loop without a problem. They are warm to the touch and light weight and half the price of Addies that I like less. If you have interchanables, learn to tighten the join by gripping only the metal parts and not the wooden ends. Gripping the wooden part puts too much strain on the glue that holds the needle in place. For the price you cannot buy better needles!


I have many needle brands- Addi, knitters pride, chiaogoo, hiyahiya. I know how to tighten them correctly. The cable is coming out of the metal sleeve, it's shotty workmanship. I have NEVER had it occur with any other brand.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

welcome to ChiaoGoo"s.......problem solved...
julie


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I just bought Addie clicks...any comments about these. So far (only 2 weeks) I like them.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

julietremain said:


> welcome to ChiaoGoo"s.......problem solved...
> julie


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm with you! 6 of my set were replaced, some a couple of times and the rest re-glued at home. One or two do not screw in properly so yarn catches on them, and mine also fell apart in the middle of a complicated lace shawl. Since I found out what they did to Dyakcraft, and the credit card debacle, I won't be using any of their products anyway even if I do like their yarn.


Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

jsprad said:


> I checked out the website at stitch dragon, and I noticed they had circular crochet hooks. Can anyone tell me how they are used? Never heard of this. Joyce


Afghan/tunisian crochet.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

apparently some of us were lucky enough to buy needles from knit picks before they change mfg. I think they are now made out of U.S. I have never had any of my interchangables come apart when using. neither have my chiagoo ones, which I love, love, love. hope you get your problem resolved. happy knitting.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> I just bought Addie clicks...any comments about these. So far (only 2 weeks) I like them.


Good luck with that. I've had them unclick I am getting tired of interchangeable needles... but then thats me...


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, my! I think, as we're beating up on KnitPicks, that people who don't have trouble with their products are unlikely to comment on them. I'm lucky...i have several harmonies, and I love them, especially for lace. I have a set of knitters pride, and they're great also... They are almost the same thing . Maybe my way of knitting puts less pressure on the joins...who knows? 
I just bought a set of KnitPicks chromes... Haven't used them yet, but I'm hopeful I'll have good luck with them. (I had been going to buy a set of HiyaHiyas, but those are quite a lot more expensive!).


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Jillyrich said:


> U P D A T E
> 
> I called them, told them about the problem and how many of us there are. I explained that the stories are all the same. Great customer service as usual they are refunding me but my plea for better quality is going in one ear and out the other. She stated that they are aware of the problem and taking care of it. I heard this the last time I called about needle failure. How long does it take to correct a problem? I told her I won't be buying anymore of their needles. She wasn't terribly upset by that statement. Oh well, I'm buying more chiaogoo needles.


Sounds like water off a ducks back. My cable broke in the UK. I didn't bother to contact them. I bet many don't respond. Their postage in sending replacements must be adding up. One needs to possibly go to someone in a higher position than customer care.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

TennGrand said:


> Come on ladies! Quit beating up Knit Picks! I love my needles, both fixed and interchangeable. Sure, I have had some issues with some of them, but the Harmony ones that are now called rainbow are satiny smooth, sharp pointed, with cables that are flexible enough to do magic loop without a problem. They are warm to the touch and light weight and half the price of Addies that I like less. If you have interchanables, learn to tighten the join by gripping only the metal parts and not the wooden ends. Gripping the wooden part puts too much strain on the glue that holds the needle in place. For the price you cannot buy better needles!


Amen! I love mine for all the reasons you've listed.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

Before I bought my Addi clicks, I tried a couple of Knit Picks fixed circulars found the metal ones to be ok but I don't like the wood needles at all, I found their so called sharp points split some of the yarns. I have had my Addi's for about 4 yrs and have never had a problem with them. I have decided that the only needles I will buy are the Addi's. 

No one should have to glue needles together.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH![/quot
> 
> Sorry you had such a horrid problem. I have used two different sets of KnitPicks for two years and haven't had any problem. Maybe the projects I knit or the way I knit is the reason. I knit mostly scarves and Afghans right now, but the Afghanis have been large. I really like their needles. I will knock on wood so I don't have problems.
> ...


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I use Knit Picks Harmony Interchangeable needles. I have had them for years, every since the came on the market. When I first got them I had a few that separated, and they were replaced. It has been more than a few years since I have had any problems. Now the worst thing that happens is I feel my work getting stuck in the connection. When that happens I pull out my tool and tighten the connection and no more problems.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

You were probably lucky, but don't patronize the rest of us by assuming we don' know how to tighten joins! Most of us weren't born yesterday, and even if you have had a good experience, those of us who have not are entitled to share our opinion. If the glue can be strained that easily, it is not fit for the purpose. BTW..there is a reason for the name change to "rainbow," and it's not ethical.


TennGrand said:


> Come on ladies! Quit beating up Knit Picks! I love my needles, both fixed and interchangeable. Sure, I have had some issues with some of them, but the Harmony ones that are now called rainbow are satiny smooth, sharp pointed, with cables that are flexible enough to do magic loop without a problem. They are warm to the touch and light weight and half the price of Addies that I like less. If you have interchanables, learn to tighten the join by gripping only the metal parts and not the wooden ends. Gripping the wooden part puts too much strain on the glue that holds the needle in place. For the price you cannot buy better needles!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I must be an aberration, then, because I love my Knit Picks interchangeables. I secure the tips by using a gripper on the nickle plated tips and the little tightening device inserted through the holes. I've never had the cables separate from the tips.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

So sorry you've had trouble - I adore my knits picks interchangeables. I had one split once and it was immediately replaced, but other than that I've had no problems, and love them. I've done several large projects (60 inch cable) and have never had them come apart or even loosen. I always turn them firmly in place before starting my projects. They're the only needles I use - I've given away all my straight needles.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a real shame. I wonder when they will get the message and take the complaints seriously enough to do something. They need to start listening before they lose all of their business. I have heard so many complaints about these needles that I will never spend my hard-earned money on them.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Oh, my! I think, as we're beating up on KnitPicks, that people who don't have trouble with their products are unlikely to comment on them. I'm lucky...i have several harmonies, and I love them, especially for lace. I have a set of knitters pride, and they're great also... They are almost the same thing . Maybe my way of knitting puts less pressure on the joins...who knows?
> I just bought a set of KnitPicks chromes... Haven't used them yet, but I'm hopeful I'll have good luck with them. (I had been going to buy a set of HiyaHiyas, but those are quite a lot more expensive!).


The key word in your comment is that you have the Harmonies. They replaced them with Rainbow. The Rainbows are the problem. I should think the nickel plated ones would be OK.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

BailaC said:


> I believe that KnitPro and Knitters Pride is the same company from India. Probably couldn't use the KnitPro trademark in the US.


I believe that the Knit Picks needles are made by that same company as well.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

TennGrand said:


> Come on ladies! Quit beating up Knit Picks! I love my needles, both fixed and interchangeable. Sure, I have had some issues with some of them, but the Harmony ones that are now called rainbow are satiny smooth, sharp pointed, with cables that are flexible enough to do magic loop without a problem. They are warm to the touch and light weight and half the price of Addies that I like less. If you have interchanables, learn to tighten the join by gripping only the metal parts and not the wooden ends. Gripping the wooden part puts too much strain on the glue that holds the needle in place. For the price you cannot buy better needles!


are you assuming we all are incapable of putting the needle together properly and therefore we are the source of our problems? I don't think so! It is the cable that comes out of the metal sheath that is the problem most of the time, and how you put it together has nothing to do with that. You must be one of the lucky ones if you have had no problems. I still like the way these needles feel in my hands, I like the flexibility of the older cords (not the new ones) and the price was right. Another thing I have found is that their sizes are not always the same as other brands so it's not easy to interchange brands in a project if there is a problem.

I have never had to send anything back, so the people complaining about having to return parts must have had a different customer service rep than I have had (I am sure I've talked to everyone of the reps they have). It takes approx 2 weeks to get a replacement here in Canada, so it means having to put a project on hold sometimes. When I bought my needles I got rid of most of my other ones but am gradually building up a supply of fixed circulars. I have the denise needles but the cables are not flexible enough on those.


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Jillyrich said:


> It's always the cable coming apart at the metal piece.


It seems there has been a change in quality lately with these interchangeables, but I have used them for years with no ill effects.

Do you always use the small "key" to tighten the needle to the cable? This is crucial. It seems like is shouldn't matter, but it does.

If the small wire tool has vanished from your knitting kit, open a paper clip and use it to tighten the join.

And regardless of the needles, using a lifeline with lace truly is a lifesaver!


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, here's the message I just sent off to KnitPicks:
> 
> *I don't know how big a business KnitPicks is. I do know that your knitting needles - the interchangeables, all of them - are frequently taking a verbal beating on Knitting Paradise. Someone suggested that perhaps you - the company - might consider joining that 115,374-strong community of knitters and following some of the conversations (called 'Topics' on Knitting Paradise) about individual experiences - 99% negative - with sets of interchangeables from KnitPicks. So, in case anyone is interested, here's the link to the latest such topic I've encountered: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259746-1.html
> 
> Good luck!*


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I used the Boye interchangeable for years and had to constantly tighten them, so I'm in the habit of checking my new Clover Takumis. It only seems to happen if I'm knitting something with a lot of stitches - I guess it's the weight of the project. One of my fixed Hiya Hiya 9" circulars appeared as though where the cable was supposed to meet the needle had come out a little and had a little bump where the cable met the needle. A replacement is on the way. I guess nothing is perfect.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

I've had the Knitpicks Harmony interchangeables since they first came out and have had no problems with them. I love them, but I read about all the trouble everyone else has with them and it becomes apparent that I'm just lucky to have gotten a set that wasn't faulty.


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have had several do the same thing. I got a set of denise as a gift, I do not like them. When I can save up the money I plan on getting the addi basic as they are guaranteed for life. I'm so sorry that has happened to you. what project were you working on that uses a lace pattern?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I have the Harmonies, the ones they made China, and they're awful.


carrottop71 said:


> The key word in your comment is that you have the Harmonies. They replaced them with Rainbow. The Rainbows are the problem. I should think the nickel plated ones would be OK.


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a set of Boye interchangeable and have never had a problem with them. wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## granniegoose77 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


Thanks for this post... I was considering ordering these needles. It seems they should check their quality control rather than have their customers so dissatisfied.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

agilitybritts said:


> How horrible. I agree that even if they replace them for free and without any hassle it gets to a point where it isn't worth it.
> 
> I have had the same thing happen. It is so frustration that I'm thinking about switching to another brand. I just don't know which one.


YES - I AM YELLING..............

I HAVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH MY ADDI's............
and I have had them for almost 5 years now...................


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Did it break or just come unscrewed?

If it broke, ick. If it came unscrewed, use a piece of sticky rubber to hold the tip while you tighten it. That works for me. (I had one come unscrewed early on and DH suggested that.)


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

What a terrible thing...........so sorry this happened to you again! I don't think I will be using Knit Picks interchangeable needles......
Thank you Jessica-Jean for the links ;-)


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

I have had good luck with my interchangeable needles from Knit Picks' however, I really don't see a need for them as I rarely take them apart. I would stick with the fixed circular and if you are like me get a couple extra of the sizes you use the most.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> This is just an observation from someone who is fairly new here: I don't know much about needles which is why I read as many posts about needles as I can. I have noticed that while everyone speaks so well of the customer service, almost everyone who has Knitpicks needles has had trouble with them. And yet often they are still being recommended to people asking what needles are good. Like I said, just an observation.


That is a great observation!!! Facts are for as many who have had issues with them there are more who love them... 
I have had NO issues with mine and hope that luck holds.. I too read all these posts because I like to stay informed.. I WILL be more observant and careful with my needles now, knowing that they too could come apart.. or Break!!! I have the full set of bamboo and several odds and ends should my set of Sunstrucks fail me  :shock:


----------



## hudakore (Sep 14, 2011)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


I'm having problems with my sts getting hung up at the joints. Frankly, I don't think I'm going to buy anything from Knitpicks any more since I bought some yarn that began to pill before I was even finished making it. I've even stopped wearing it because it's looking so shabby.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I love my Knit Picks interchangeables! That being said, I have a huge collection of all sizes and types of needles that I accumulated through the years and inherited from my Mom as back-ups if I have a problem with my KPs. Their customer service is, indeed, terrific, with no questions asked. I've only had one problem in the several years I have them :-D


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> This is just an observation from someone who is fairly new here: I don't know much about needles which is why I read as many posts about needles as I can. I have noticed that while everyone speaks so well of the customer service, almost everyone who has Knitpicks needles has had trouble with them. And yet often they are still being recommended to people asking what needles are good. Like I said, just an observation.


Apparently the reason for this is that KnitPicks changed manufacturers relatively recently. I have their brass nickel plated interchangeables, both older ones and newer ones, and wouldn't part with them. I cannot vouch for their more recent wooden or acrylic needles; these seem to be the ones with the problems. I certainly hope they get their problems ironed out since, historically, they have been an excellent source. The nickel plated needles used to be the only interchangeables they had; perhaps they added the others to be more competitive and did it too quickly? Just conjecture.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> YES - I AM YELLING..............
> 
> I HAVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH MY ADDI's............
> and I have had them for almost 5 years now...................


Why are you yelling? I HAVE had a problem with my Addi's cables more than once, and I'm easy on my equipment. I'm not going to yell about it, however; I just bought a second set of KnitPicks nickel plateds, which have a sharper point as well, and I'm good to go.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's an astute observation. Too many of us - myself included - were swept up by the early reviews that praised their pointy tips and soft cables, and we bought the damned things. They _are_ lovely to work with, and they look pretty, but they are anything _but_ reliable. I wouldn't recommend them to my worst enemy, though I might gift them to her :twisted: - assuming I had an enemy.


I'd be happy to have them if they're nickel plated.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'd be happy to have them if they're nickel plated.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I have two full sets of knitpicks (nickel plated and rainbow wood) and have not yet had any problems. I find I have trouble, even with the key, to tighten the joint without something to grip the needle so it won't slip in my fingers. I have a pot holder/trivet made of the same perforated rubber material they use for non-slip shelf liners (only a bit thicker) that I use to grip the needle as I tighten the joint. I also need to use it to undo the joint as it stays so tight that I cannot undo the joint without help.

I use the same pot holder (one corner) as sewing/darning needle and joining key storage. The rubberized material grips the needles tightly and won't let them slip out (even small sharps for thread sewing). I roll it up and keep it with the storage pocket for my interchangeable tips.


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

Maybe I am replying to soon. I have been using Knit Picks
for many years now - both the wood circulars, the interchangeable ones, and their other circulars all without ever having a problem. Maybe because they were the older ones, but I still go to them when I knit because I like their cables.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have KnitPicks interchangables and have not had a problem with them. I always use the little tightener that comes with the set and that keeps the join tight. I love my needles and use them continually. I am so very sorry to read the comments of members who have had a problem with them.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

carhar said:


> Maybe I am replying to soon. I have been using Knit Picks
> for many years now - both the wood circulars, the interchangeable ones, and their other circulars all without ever having a problem. Maybe because they were the older ones, but I still go to them when I knit because I like their cables.


I love mine too.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I too went back to my old Boye interchangables when my Addis wouldn't hold up to the push and pull of the heavily cabled afghan I'm making in worsted weight. I tightened it really well with the "thingie" and it's been fine so far for about 14" of 300+ stitches.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

LadyElle said:


> I have two full sets of knitpicks (nickel plated and rainbow wood) and have not yet had any problems. I find I have trouble, even with the key, to tighten the joint without something to grip the needle so it won't slip in my fingers. I have a pot holder/trivet made of the same perforated rubber material they use for non-slip shelf liners (only a bit thicker) that I use to grip the needle as I tighten the joint. I also need to use it to undo the joint as it stays so tight that I cannot undo the joint without help.
> 
> I use the same pot holder (one corner) as sewing/darning needle and joining key storage. The rubberized material grips the needles tightly and won't let them slip out (even small sharps for thread sewing). I roll it up and keep it with the storage pocket for my interchangeable tips.


Good idea about the perforated rubber similar to non-slip shelf liner to help give a good hard closure to the needle/cable join. Also a great tip for storage of the tightening tool and needles! Thanks! I'm glad there are some who like their knitpicks needles as I do....I was beginning to feel like an unwelcome minority. Some of our responses this morning have seemed a bit snappish! :?


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Perhaps if customers asked for a refund, rather than replacement parts, Knit Picks would be more responsive to their quality issue. 

Last time I spoke with Knit Picks customer service about a defective item (yarn swift), I asked them what could be done about it...replacement? refund?

They said "whatever I wished."

I asked for a complete replacement and received a quality-improved product. The problematic wooden screws had been replaced with metal screws. 

I really do like Knit Picks...their products and their service. I do not, however, use Knit Picks interchangeables only because I have Addi Clicks and Hiya Hiya.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I have been using my knit pick needles for quite a few years now. For me, the preference is the feel of the needle (I prefer the longer ones) and the flexibility of the cable. I love my Knitpicks. I have three different sets... Harmonies, Sunstruck and the newer Knitpro's as well as the fixed needle sizes 0,1,2,3 which I notice are no longer in the catalog. (Haven't checked online yet). In all this time, I have only had one of the smaller size ones come undone where the cable joins the metal....just glued it and hasn't come apart since... 3 years ago. I had one that had a rough spot at the join where my yarn would catch. Knit Picks sent a new one and I sanded the oldd one with a nail file. Problem solved. They are still my go to needle but from what I'm hearing, the newer ones from China are not standing up as well. Mine were from India. Chia Goos are also a favorite but still revert to my Knit Picks.



Casey47 said:


> This is just an observation from someone who is fairly new here: I don't know much about needles which is why I read as many posts about needles as I can. I have noticed that while everyone speaks so well of the customer service, almost everyone who has Knitpicks needles has had trouble with them. And yet often they are still being recommended to people asking what needles are good. Like I said, just an observation.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

agilitybritts said:


> How horrible. I agree that even if they replace them for free and without any hassle it gets to a point where it isn't worth it.
> 
> I have had the same thing happen. It is so frustration that I'm thinking about switching to another brand. I just don't know which one.


Chiaogoo nedles are the best


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I love my harmony straight needles and still like my interchangeable harmony needles, but I've had to glue the wood back into the medal base on quite a few. Once glued, I've had no more problems.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

TennGrand said:


> Come on ladies! Quit beating up Knit Picks! I love my needles, both fixed and interchangeable. Sure, I have had some issues with some of them, but the Harmony ones that are now called rainbow are satiny smooth, sharp pointed, with cables that are flexible enough to do magic loop without a problem. They are warm to the touch and light weight and half the price of Addies that I like less. If you have interchanables, learn to tighten the join by gripping only the metal parts and not the wooden ends. Gripping the wooden part puts too much strain on the glue that holds the needle in place. For the price you cannot buy better needles!


I agree. I often wonder how many of those who have problems with KnitPicks needles, or any other interchangeables, are tight knitters. It seems to me that would be pretty hard on any needles, but interchangeables in particular.


----------



## RiverSong (Sep 12, 2012)

I love my Knit Picks needles. I use them all the time & maybe I'm just lucky, but I haven't had any problems.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Sarahwe said:


> Good idea about the perforated rubber similar to non-slip shelf liner to help give a good hard closure to the needle/cable join. Also a great tip for storage of the tightening tool and needles! Thanks! I'm glad there are some who like their knitpicks needles as I do....I was beginning to feel like an unwelcome minority. Some of our responses this morning have seemed a bit snappish! :?


KnitPicks are my first choice, too, although I have ChaioGoo bamboo interchangeables and Addi lace as well. I do use the others from time to time. I'm also surprised to see folks get so aroused over knitting needles to the point of being a bit rude and even claiming that we ALL agree that KnitPicks needles are trash, which isn't true. The majority of those who have posted apparently feel that way, but there are many who haven't weighed in because they didn't see the post or don't like controversy. I seem to have been an unwitting and more or less minority all of my life, so I'm accustomed to it--to a point :~).


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

soccerballetmom said:


> I believe that the Knit Picks needles are made by that same company as well.


Knit Picks used to be made by the Knitters Pride/Knit Pro folks in India. Then they switched to China and the trouble seemed to have begun.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Jillyrich, do you have the KnitPicks set from India or China? Many have complained about the China made sets as not being well made compared to those from the manufacturer in India.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> KnitPicks are my first choice, too, although I have ChaioGoo bamboo interchangeables and Addi lace as well. I do use the others from time to time. I'm also surprised to see folks get so aroused over knitting needles to the point of being a bit rude and even claiming that we ALL agree that KnitPicks needles are trash, which isn't true. The majority of those who have posted apparently feel that way, but there are many who haven't weighed in because they didn't see the post or don't like controversy. I seem to have been an unwitting and more or less minority all of my life, so I'm accustomed to it--to a point :~).


Even though I have had many problems I did not say they were trash - I still like the feel of them, the cables and I do use them. I just want to have a replacement needle handy in case they break. I would buy more if they could fix the problem.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> KnitPicks are my first choice, too, although I have ChaioGoo bamboo interchangeables and Addi lace as well. I do use the others from time to time. I'm also surprised to see folks get so aroused over knitting needles to the point of being a bit rude and even claiming that we ALL agree that KnitPicks needles are trash, which isn't true. The majority of those who have posted apparently feel that way, but there are many who haven't weighed in because they didn't see the post or don't like controversy. I seem to have been an unwitting and more or less minority all of my life, so I'm accustomed to it--to a point :~).


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


Chiagoo is the answer to your problem. Once tightened, they stay. Smooth and sharp for lace. I have been using them for over a year and have never had a problem.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I agree. I often wonder how many of those who have problems with KnitPicks needles, or any other interchangeables, are tight knitters. It seems to me that would be pretty hard on any needles, but interchangeables in particular.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

RiverSong said:


> I love my Knit Picks needles. I use them all the time & maybe I'm just lucky, but I haven't had any problems.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

freckles said:


> I have been using my knit pick needles for quite a few years now. For me, the preference is the feel of the needle (I prefer the longer ones) and the flexibility of the cable. I love my Knitpicks. I have three different sets... Harmonies, Sunstruck and the newer Knitpro's as well as the fixed needle sizes 0,1,2,3 which I notice are no longer in the catalog. (Haven't checked online yet). In all this time, I have only had one of the smaller size ones come undone where the cable joins the metal....just glued it and hasn't come apart since... 3 years ago. I had one that had a rough spot at the join where my yarn would catch. Knit Picks sent a new one and I sanded the oldd one with a nail file. Problem solved. They are still my go to needle but from what I'm hearing, the newer ones from China are not standing up as well. Mine were from India. Chia Goos are also a favorite but still revert to my Knit Picks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> You were probably lucky, but don't patronize the rest of us by assuming we don' know how to tighten joins! Most of us weren't born yesterday, and even if you have had a good experience, those of us who have not are entitled to share our opinion. If the glue can be strained that easily, it is not fit for the purpose. BTW..there is a reason for the name change to "rainbow," and it's not ethical.


Looks to me like you are doing a great job of sharing your opinions on this subject. It's a free internet so far. Have at it sister! Let's just hear a few good comments about knit picks also.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

After seeing all these negative comments on Knit Picks interchangeable needles I feel a bit skeptic about the set that just came in the mail yesterday. I guess I will have to give them a try to see how they turn out for me but hoping like heck I don't have all the problems everyone seems to have. I was unhappy there were no instructions on how to use the key, which of the 2 holes to use it in & then what is the other hole for then but I'm going to email them with my ?'s. I have 60 days to return for a refund & plan on using 1 set of needles on a shawl within that time frame to see if I have any problems.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's the risk that bothers me.....I don't want to chance seeing hundreds of lace stitches go for naught.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

I love KnitPicks! I've been using their yarn and needles since the company was founded, without problems. Call me lucky! It's a big company, encompassing several crafts. I use interchangeables seldom since most of my projects are on 1, 2, or smaller needles, but I have bought many fixed metals from KP so I can have multiple projects going.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Even though I have had many problems I did not say they were trash - I still like the feel of them, the cables and I do use them. I just want to have a replacement needle handy in case they break. I would buy more if they could fix the problem.


chickkie, my comments were general, paraphrased, and not aimed at any specific individual :~).


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Happened to me several times, got other brand, you are right what is the use of replacement when you will have the same problem again and again.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> chickkie, my comments were general, paraphrased, and not aimed at any specific individual :~).


I knew that, I was just qualifying my statements


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> You were probably lucky, but don't patronize the rest of us by assuming we don' know how to tighten joins! Most of us weren't born yesterday, and even if you have had a good experience, those of us who have not are entitled to share our opinion. If the glue can be strained that easily, it is not fit for the purpose. BTW..there is a reason for the name change to "rainbow," and it's not ethical.


Actually, there are several documented cases of KPer's on this forum who had trouble with their interchangeables because they didn't know about the key and had no idea what it was for. I suspect that was because they were eager and busy, not because they less bright than the rest of us. There's nothing patronizing about reiterating a solution for a problem that has occurred several times for the benefit of others who might not be aware of it.....


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your grief with KnitPicks.
I have an old set, so never had any problems, although I don't use them often. Breathe deeply!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

klrober said:


> After seeing all these negative comments on Knit Picks interchangeable needles I feel a bit skeptic about the set that just came in the mail yesterday. I guess I will have to give them a try to see how they turn out for me but hoping like heck I don't have all the problems everyone seems to have. I was unhappy there were no instructions on how to use the key, which of the 2 holes to use it in & then what is the other hole for then but I'm going to email them with my ?'s. I have 60 days to return for a refund & plan on using 1 set of needles on a shawl within that time frame to see if I have any problems.


The larger hole is for the key.
The smaller for a lifeline!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


Add me to the growing list of unsatisfied customers. I have purchased fixed circulars (chiagoo) to replace my knitpicks needles in fact I superglued the connectors onto the needles so they're 'fixed' as well but I never use them anymore. I also don't like buying yarn from them because of the low yardages per skein


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

jsprad said:


> I checked out the website at stitch dragon, and I noticed they had circular crochet hooks. Can anyone tell me how they are used? Never heard of this. Joyce


Sometimes called Cro-Hook this is a crochet technique for working with two different yarns to make afghans or garments or dishcloths.
Google cro hook for pattern examples.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DollieD said:


> The larger hole is for the key.
> The smaller for a lifeline!


The smaller hole on mine does not go all the way through, so I use the larger for both the key and the lifeline.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LuckyStar51 said:


> I think perhaps it's not just ignore the problems, but perhaps they think of complaining customers as just "complainers" who will find fault with anything.


Perhaps they're waiting for their manufacturer's contract to expire? We as customers are free to switch whenever, wherever, and whyever we please, but that's probably not so for them.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I love my Knit Pick needles. Really have had very few problems with them. I have the Harmony and Caspian interchangeable needles and also the double pointed set for socks. In fact all the needles I use now are Knit Picks. I am sorry that lots of you are disappointed with them. I do check the joins every now and then when I am knitting a project. Makes sense to me that with the action of knitting that they may loosen and need to be tightened every now and then.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


So you don't waste the needles you have left, you may want to try Loctite (www.loctite.us) at the join. We use it to keep screws from working their way out in flexible applications. An inquiry to the company will probably guide you to the most appropriate version of their adhesives.

I have one Harmony interchangeable that kept coming out and got so annoyed that I just super glued it. That will show that varmint!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

klrober said:


> After seeing all these negative comments on Knit Picks interchangeable needles I feel a bit skeptic about the set that just came in the mail yesterday. I guess I will have to give them a try to see how they turn out for me but hoping like heck I don't have all the problems everyone seems to have. I was unhappy there were no instructions on how to use the key, which of the 2 holes to use it in & then what is the other hole for then but I'm going to email them with my ?'s. I have 60 days to return for a refund & plan on using 1 set of needles on a shawl within that time frame to see if I have any problems.


There is information on how to use the tightening tool on their website.
I use an tapestry needle to tighten mine if the tool is not handy.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

. I was unhappy there were no instructions on how to use the key, which of the 2 holes to use it in & then what is the other hole for then but I'm going to email them with my ?'s.
The second hole is to thread you life line through while knitting lace so you can have life lines with ease.


Website has all the information you need. Just browse their website.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

So glad I use older needles just plain simple ones many were my mothers from 30' and 40's and some are mine from 60's and 70's never an issue with my good old needles. New isn't always better with somethings.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

why I quit using them - buying at more one at a time is more worth it to me.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

On january 5 2014, I had a problem with Knit Picks needles and I posted this:
Quote myself:
I have had a set for more than 6 years. I love the slick metal the sharp tips, and I could overlook an occasional separation from the screw on joint. I always tightened them in the beginning but I had some occasional problems.

Now the cable is coming out of the little tube it is glued in? pressure fitted into? Whatever, it is coming out while the screw on joint is still nice and tight.

I am experienced enough not to tug and pull on it, it is only a 24 inch cable so it is not the weight, it is just not making me happy.

I am thinking of buying the Kollage, non interchangeables because I am tired of the lousy joint that I cannot rely on. And the collage cables are so nice and soft and smooth. I bought one at a sale at Tuesday Morning just to try it, both the square needle and their lovely nylon cable. I think that is a great needle. Any other opinions?

I actually prefer straights just for this reason of separation, and snagging, but circular needles are better for you hands, arms and back so I switched over. And I must admit, my hands love the circulars and never get tired or numb any longer.
End Quote myself.

To a person, all replies were about how lovely the replacement policies were and that I should just get a replacement. Even Jessica-Jean recommended that I take advantage of their liberal replacement.

I did not want a replacement--I wanted a better needle that I could trust. So I said nothing and tried other brands of needles instead of another junk needle replacement.

Almost six months later, the complaints are deafening, more people are angry at KnitPick's lack of quality control and how often the needle comes out of the glued in section like mine did. It is not a "you don't know how to screw in the cable" problem as some have said in today's thread.It is a shoddy cheap production problem.

If you want to buy made in USA cable needles, please check out Kollage. They are the only needle company that moved production back to the USA. Most are moving from India to cheaper Chinese production like KnitPicks.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

On january 5 2014, I had a problem with Knit Picks needles and I posted this:
Quote myself:
I have had a set for more than 6 years. I love the slick metal the sharp tips, and I could overlook an occasional separation from the screw on joint. I always tightened them in the beginning but I had some occasional problems.

Now the cable is coming out of the little tube it is glued in? pressure fitted into? Whatever, it is coming out while the screw on joint is still nice and tight.

I am experienced enough not to tug and pull on it, it is only a 24 inch cable so it is not the weight, it is just not making me happy.

I am thinking of buying the Kollage, non interchangeables because I am tired of the lousy joint that I cannot rely on. And the collage cables are so nice and soft and smooth. I bought one at a sale at Tuesday Morning just to try it, both the square needle and their lovely nylon cable. I think that is a great needle. Any other opinions?

I actually prefer straights just for this reason of separation, and snagging, but circular needles are better for you hands, arms and back so I switched over. And I must admit, my hands love the circulars and never get tired or numb any longer.
End Quote myself.

To a person, all replies were about how lovely the replacement policies were and that I should just get a replacement. Even Jessica-Jean recommended that I take advantage of their liberal replacement.

I did not want a replacement--I wanted a better needle that I could trust. So I said nothing and tried other brands of needles instead of another junk needle replacement.

Almost six months later, the complaints are deafening, more people are angry at KnitPick's lack of quality control and how often the needle comes out of the glued in section like mine did. It is not a "you don't know how to screw in the cable" problem as some have said in today's thread.It is a shoddy cheap production problem.

If you want to buy made in USA cable needles, please check out Kollage. They are the only needle company that moved production back to the USA. Most are moving from India to cheaper Chinese production like KnitPicks.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LuckyStar51 said:


> Well, even if that's the case.... then that only adds to an issue with the design. If there's a consistent problem with users making the same "mistake" with the product, then one has to admit that the design is not as user friendly as it should be.
> 
> If companies want to get haughty and say the "issue" is that their customers are "too busy/eager" to manage the use of the product correctly, that's their prerogative, but, it's probably not going to bode well for their business in the end if they do.
> 
> If there are consistent complaints, as a company, you need to fix the issue, not tell customers to stop being so eager/busy.


Let me be a little more concise. If one doesn't take the time to read all of the material included with their needle purchase for whatever reason, how does that make it a design problem?

Where did you get information that the company got "haughty" and said their customers are "too busy/eager" to manage the use of the product correctly? You need to read more carefully, because I can't find where anyone said the company got haughty, and I'M the one that suggested being too eager and busy to take the time to read the directions may have been the reason knitters didn't know about the key. Actually, I really don't see why you quoted my post since I don't see what connection your response had to it.....


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

Lo'L said:


> OH I'm so sorry! such a pain! were these cable needles or did the others split? I've had a couple split. Then the replacements were fine
> good luck


i had a circular that split at the tip. I called and Knitpicks replaced it but I was told it was the way I was knitting that caused it. Not! I now use Chiaogoo circulars and love them! And, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## mlsolcz (Feb 16, 2012)

We shouldn't have to repair our needles! Knitpicks has a lot of problems as per this site. I would never buy from them again because of it.


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

On my harmony interchangeables from Knitpicks, I had the cable come apart at the metal piece. The screw part held, the actual cable fell out of the end. I tossed it. No need to replace, I won't trust them again.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Sumacsew said:


> On my harmony interchangeables from Knitpicks, I had the cable come apart at the metal piece. The screw part held, the actual cable fell out of the end. I tossed it. No need to replace, I won't trust them again.


that's a problem because they don't know there was something wrong with your needles and by just tossing it and not getting your replacement(s) they are counting you in the % that don't have any trouble. I think there must be a lot that do what you did.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Chia Goo needles are made in China so it is not a country of origin problem per se. They seem to be high quality and no complaints are written by happy users. I don't own them so I have no opinion but the sure get rave reviews.

Knit Picks are having very cheap production in China and it makes more sense to keep sending replacements that basically cost the price of US Mail. I imagine the cost to them of their needles might be in the pennies each in quantity.

It makes business sense if you can appease disgruntled customers by sending them a 5 cent needle/cable replacement rather than try to sell USA made needles for $15 each and higher.

Today, there was a link to Stainless Circular Knitting Needles Size 6-18 on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13pcs-47-120cm-Stainless-Circular-Knitting-Needles-Size-6-18-/281011218845
Entire set with profit to the ebay seller is $8.54 for 13 needles!!!

You can see how cheap the Chinese are selling the needles to KnitPicks in bulk. It is probably very similar to this price. The profit margin of Knit Picks is large so they can afford the complaints and send out 5cents or 10 cents every so often and keep selling more sets. At $50 a set you can send a ton of replacements that cost you a few cents.

I hope the lovers of Knit Picks will continue to be happy and the disgruntled users will investigate other brands.

Knit Picks is happy with their marketing strategy; obviously, it is working for them.

Happy knitting to all,


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Interesting, if you follow the "see more" links they have Knitpicks needles which they call "Knit Pro" and Susan Bates needles which are sold at WalMart.

I think I bought my KnitPicks needles before they switched who is making them as they have not come apart yet. I did get some extra cables and they are much stiffer.

Other possibilities:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/13pcs-47-120cm-Stainless-Circular-Knitting-Needles-Size-6-18-/281011218845 (scroll down to see the US sizes; they range from US #000 up to #8 and they're smooth, though not as pointy as one might wish. At the price, you can't hardly go wrong.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm tellin' ya'......get Denise needles - I have NEVEr had them come apart!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I had Denise that came apart so often I finally threw them out. I have the Knitters Pride Dreamz, which have given me no problems other than they feel heavy in my hands. My absolute favorites are the ChiaGoo and Hiya Hiya. Both of those sets are great.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Is there an ideal set of interchangeables out there? Perhaps. But everyone has opinions on what those are. 

My Addi Lace Clicks...the yarn get snagged on the join, especially when I'm using lace weight. When I try to move the stitches along, I've had the tip come off (yes, it was firmly on to begin with) resulting in the loss of a number of lace stitches. 

My Hiya Hiyas are nice and smooth. I screw the ends on tightly using the supplied rubber grips. Never had a tip come loose, but there is no hole or cable slit to run a lifeline.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

nevadalynn said:


> I'm tellin' ya'......get Denise needles - I have NEVEr had them come apart!


Really? How old are they? I have a set I haven't used much. I love the points on them, but mine are OLD and the larger sizes come apart consistently these days. I'm wondering how the newer ones are since I'd love a set that does NOT come apart. They're very light weight and comfortable to knit with, and as I said, those pointed tips are great!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> I love my Knit Pick needles. Really have had very few problems with them. I have the Harmony and Caspian interchangeable needles and also the double pointed set for socks. In fact all the needles I use now are Knit Picks. I am sorry that lots of you are disappointed with them. I do check the joins every now and then when I am knitting a project. Makes sense to me that with the action of knitting that they may loosen and need to be tightened every now and then.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jsprad said:


> I checked out the website at stitch dragon, and I noticed they had circular crochet hooks. Can anyone tell me how they are used? Never heard of this. Joyce


I don't find them on the StitchDragon site, but I have sets of - non-interchangeable - crochet hooks with a cable; some have a hook on both ends, some just one hook. They are for working afghan stitch without the limitation inherent in a fixed-length hook.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> The smaller hole on mine does not go all the way through, so I use the larger for both the key and the lifeline.....


me,too


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't find them on the StitchDragon site, but I have sets of - non-interchangeable - crochet hooks with a cable; some have a hook on both ends, some just one hook. They are for working afghan stitch without the limitation inherent in a fixed-length hook.


Denise has interchangeable crochet hooks, which I like a lot. They can be used with a cable/stop or with a hook on either end.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I have KnitPicks and love them. They have never come apart on me.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

"My Addi Lace Clicks...the yarn get snagged on the join, especially when I'm using lace weight. When I try to move the stitches along, I've had the tip come off (yes, it was firmly on to begin with) resulting in the loss of a number of lace stitches."

That's exactly my problem with the Addis. Didn't have a problem with a lace shawl but major problem with the afghan.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree... The problem is the attitude to IGNORE THE PROBLEMS and just constantly send out replacements... Many of the replacements they send out are ALSO defective!
> 
> The quality of their yarn is just as bad as the poor quality of their needles! Expect the same poor quality/problems/returns if you choose to try their yarns as well!


It's my understanding that the problem is not being ignored, but it does take time to resolve manufacturing problems and perhaps finding a new manufacturer; contracts come into play, and who knows what promises were made to KP or other issues when it comes to international trade. They are trying and doing the best they can. In my opinion Knit Picks is a great company and I have no doubt that these issues will be eventually be in the past.

Needles aside, I continue to buy Knit Picks yarns I have always received quality products from them no matter what I ordered. The one issue I had once, was I ordered Stroll but received Wool of the Andes instead (same colorway) - I called them and they immediately sent out the correct yarn and I was told to keep the yarn they sent in error. I know that some have had issues but from everything I have heard, when those issues were brought to Knit Picks attention. I would estimate that at least 75% of my knitting is done with Knit Picks yarns and I have always been more than happy with the outcome.

Why the above poster says to "expect the same poor quality/problems/returns if you choose to try their yarns as well!" is beyond me - there seems to be a contradiction in behavior versus statements. It wasn't that long ago that she was raving about how wonderful Knit Picks yarn is and how great their customer service is...then all of a sudden she was on the bandwagon about how she never buys their yarn that she would rather buy from her YLS, and now it's all about the poor quality of their yarn. With the exception of a few issues some have posted in months past with Brava and Chroma recently, I have not heard any complaints about Knit Picks yarns. They are a good size company and do a fair amount of business so it is to be expected that there will be a few disenchanted customers, but to emphatically state that all of their yarns are poor quality is completely unwarranted.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


I haven't read all the posts....but I am with you ! I simply stopped using them years ago. I have a friend who stopped using hers also.
Although I have many fixed circs. , I don't want to have to buy more. So I look for patterns using my straight needles - I really love my straights !! I should sell my set of Knitpicks Harmony Woods.


----------



## NewYorkBarb (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a complete set of bamboo circulars and a complete set of Boye circulars . I really don't like circulars but I have to use some sometimes but my favorite of the bamboo ones


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jillyrich said:


> U P D A T E
> 
> I called them, told them about the problem and how many of us there are. I explained that the stories are all the same. Great customer service as usual they are refunding me but my plea for better quality is going in one ear and out the other. She stated that they are aware of the problem and taking care of it. I heard this the last time I called about needle failure. How long does it take to correct a problem? I told her I won't be buying anymore of their needles. She wasn't terribly upset by that statement. Oh well, I'm buying more chiaogoo needles.


I'll add on my update. Their answer to my message of yesterday:
* Thank you for your email, and for taking the time to give us input. We value customer input, because it helps us improve our products and services. We will certainly consider your suggestion, and we appreciate you sharing that with us.
Sincerely,
Lori
Knit Picks Customer Service
Phone: (800) 574-1323*

I'm not holding my breath for the improvement of their products.

As was already said, whatever we - the paying customers - say is just like water on a duck's back. Blech!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

The more I hear about Knitpicks needles... I more I'm happy that I've never used them. 

My first cirs were from the Clover line, but I soon discovered Addi's and I've never been happier with any needles. 

Casy47, it bewilders me too because, I also see many KP'ers recommending Knitpick needles. But, I can't say nuttin' 'bout 'dem... cause I've never used them... Lucky me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I agree. I often wonder how many of those who have problems with KnitPicks needles, or any other interchangeables, are tight knitters. It seems to me that would be pretty hard on any needles, but interchangeables in particular.


I _do_ knit tightly. I haven't had any needle *tip* break (KnitPicks uses the word 'fail'), but I have had the actual cable break in the center ... after working a few dozen stitches for a couple of inches! I have had more than one cable come apart at the point it is inserted - presumably permanently - into the screw-end. These things have ONLY happened with KnitPicks products.

My Boye NeedleMaster set*s* - some 40+ years old, others newer - have NEVER 'failed'. Consequently, I have no idea if Boye/Simplicity has good customer service or not. I've never had reason to deal with them.

I'll be the first to admit that I was a total fool to lay out cash to buy the KnitPicks interchangeables - three different sets yet! I had thought to upgrade from the old and cheap to the new and more costly. Dunce! My father was right; if it ain't broke, don't fix it!!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I have not bought any for a couple of years, but the ones I have are working OK. I did want to buy the wooden ones they sell because they are so pretty but I don't think I will bother, at least not until they get their act together.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm knitting a lace shawl with my Knit Picks Sunstruck interchangeable and it started to come apart. Discovered it in time but I said to myself I'm done buying their needles. Their first wood needle..."harmony" or "rainbow" seemed to be fine but I have had trouble with the Caspian and Sunstruck. I've had several replaced and I feel that if I complain again they will think I'm trying to get free needles. Just won't buy anymore!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

GermaineL said:


> I'm knitting a lace shawl with my Knit Picks Sunstruck interchangeable and it started to come apart. Discovered it in time but I said to myself I'm done buying their needles. Their first wood needle..."harmony" or "rainbow" seemed to be fine but I have had trouble with the Caspian and Sunstruck. I've had several replaced and I feel that if I complain again they will think I'm trying to get free needles. Just won't buy anymore!


They offer the replacement, so why not get them. If you don't let them know there is a problem, then you will be added to 99% that are completely satisfied as they told me that they only replace about 1% of the needles that are sold.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LindaH said:


> I use Signature fixed circulars that they no longer offer.
> Their interchangeables are so expensive that I will not buy them
> Even if I could buy each size with all the cables that are available for each size.


Umm ... Signature does not make 'interchangeables'. What they _do_ make is 'convertibles'. 
http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/circular-needles/signature-convertibles.html 
http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/circular-needles/cable-assemblies.html
If ever a winning lottery ticket fall into my hands, I might consider them. They are _certainly_ a luxury product


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Denise has interchangeable crochet hooks, which I like a lot. They can be used with a cable/stop or with a hook on either end.


I know. I bought two sets of their hooks as soon as I knew about them. I LOVE them! 
I'd written to Boye back in the early 70s to ask them to machine holes in their hooks for use with the NeedleMaster cables. Their answer was that there wasn't any market for such. Ha! No wonder that they were gobbled up by Simplicity thereafter! 
Once Denise came out with the hooks that fit their cables, others jumped on the bandwagon. I don't think KnitPicks has them, but their twin - Symfonie Dreamz - does, though I haven't tried them yet. No need; I have the Denise! :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Turmaline said:


> Today, there was a link to Stainless Circular Knitting Needles Size 6-18 on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/13pcs-47-120cm-Stainless-Circular-Knitting-Needles-Size-6-18-/281011218845
> Entire set with profit to the ebay seller is $8.54 for 13 needles!!!


*NOTE:* those sizes correspond to US #000 through US#8. If you never use bigger sizes, you'll probably love them. The tips _could_ be pointier, but I have them and have zero complaints about them. They are a joy to use, and no 'failures'!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I hate it when companies use the customers as quality control personnel. :evil:
> 
> One of the main reasons why I don't buy interchangeables, nor buy from KnitPicks.


That's my reason as well.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I _do_ knit tightly. I haven't had any needle *tip* break (KnitPicks uses the word 'fail'), but I have had the actual cable break in the center ... after working a few dozen stitches for a couple of inches! I have had more than one cable come apart at the point it is inserted - presumably permanently - into the screw-end. These things have ONLY happened with KnitPicks products.
> 
> My Boye NeedleMaster set*s* - some 40+ years old, others newer - have NEVER 'failed'. Consequently, I have no idea if Boye/Simplicity has good customer service or not. I've never had reason to deal with them.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that I was a total fool to lay out cash to buy the KnitPicks interchangeables - three different sets yet! I had thought to upgrade from the old and cheap to the new and more costly. Dunce! My father was right; if it ain't broke, don't fix it!!


I'd be more than happy to take those miserable needles off your hands and out of your life! :wink:


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have Denise Interchangeables and have never had them come apart. I love them.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a full set and a partial set of Denise needles - haven't used them for years. I don't know why I keep them - maybe because I think that someday I might fly somewhere and can knit enroute.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I have various needle sets from various companies like everyone else. I bought Denise interchangeables ( I have the crochet hook set as well) for travel and they are fabulous for that - all compact in their nice container.

The colored wood set as well as the nickel plated set from knitpicks never gets used because of the lose screw situation although I use the cables that haven't been supa-glued with a rosewood special edition set I bought from WEBS ( had the size 7 needles changed twice due to splitting but I blamed myself both times as I am a ferocious knitter when I get going). 

As I said before, my favorite needles are chiagoo - I also have a few Susan bates Velocity or whatever ( I know they're $12.99 at Joannes) which are also pretty excellent.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

klrober said:


> After seeing all these negative comments on Knit Picks interchangeable needles I feel a bit skeptic about the set that just came in the mail yesterday. I guess I will have to give them a try to see how they turn out for me but hoping like heck I don't have all the problems everyone seems to have. I was unhappy there were no instructions on how to use the key, which of the 2 holes to use it in & then what is the other hole for then but I'm going to email them with my ?'s. I have 60 days to return for a refund & plan on using 1 set of needles on a shawl within that time frame to see if I have any problems.


If you go to the Knit Picks website, I think they explain how to use the key.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'll add on my update. Their answer to my message of yesterday:
> * Thank you for your email, and for taking the time to give us input. We value customer input, because it helps us improve our products and services. We will certainly consider your suggestion, and we appreciate you sharing that with us.
> Sincerely,
> Lori
> ...


I agree.... I'm not holding my breath for their products to improve. Like the original poster... I'm done! No reason for me to give them a second chance... I have other places I can buy quality yarn and needles!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'll add on my update. Their answer to my message of yesterday:
> * Thank you for your email, and for taking the time to give us input. We value customer input, because it helps us improve our products and services. We will certainly consider your suggestion, and we appreciate you sharing that with us.
> Sincerely,
> Lori
> ...


I agree.... I'm not holding my breath for their products to improve. Like the original poster... I'm done! No reason for me to give them a second chance... I have other places I can buy quality yarn and needles!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm sorry for the problem you're having. I have my Knitpicks Interchangeable for about 2 years now and have not had any problems. Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, here's the message I just sent off to KnitPicks:
> 
> *I don't know how big a business KnitPicks is. I do know that your knitting needles - the interchangeables, all of them - are frequently taking a verbal beating on Knitting Paradise. Someone suggested that perhaps you - the company - might consider joining that 115,374-strong community of knitters and following some of the conversations (called 'Topics' on Knitting Paradise) about individual experiences - 99% negative - with sets of interchangeables from KnitPicks. So, in case anyone is interested, here's the link to the latest such topic I've encountered: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259746-1.html
> 
> Good luck!*


Great email Jessica-Jean. Now let's hope they value us as customers enough to pay close attention to it & us.
Thanks for taking our side to the opposing team.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad Jessica-Jean uses the Boye needles (that's what I use too). I really respect her opinion on things and after so much Boye bashing it's good to read a positive post from a well respected knitter. The only problem I had with Boyer was my fault when I first started using them and didn't use the tool.


Jessica-Jean said:


> So sorry! I commiserate with you. It's gotten so that I won't use their needles (I was stupid enough to buy three different ones!) without putting a non-KnitPicks back-up in my project bag. It is infuriating, _especially_ on a lace project!
> 
> My fall-back is still my trusty old Boye NeedleMaster set from the 70s. It has its limitations, but hasn't yet 'failed' the way the KnitPicks/Knitters Dream/KnitPro sets do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

TennGrand said:


> Come on ladies! Quit beating up Knit Picks! I love my needles, both fixed and interchangeable. Sure, I have had some issues with some of them, but the Harmony ones that are now called rainbow are satiny smooth, sharp pointed, with cables that are flexible enough to do magic loop without a problem. They are warm to the touch and light weight and half the price of Addies that I like less. If you have interchanables, learn to tighten the join by gripping only the metal parts and not the wooden ends. Gripping the wooden part puts too much strain on the glue that holds the needle in place. For the price you cannot buy better needles!


I agree. Love my knitpicks harmony needles... both fixed and interchangeable. Have found no fault with yarn or other products from them. However, my future purchases of needles will be Chaigoo red lace needles. Love the pointy tips.


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I had the similar project a number of years ago and decided then, regardless of their return policy, if an in progress project is ruined, their needles aren't worth it.


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a set of knitpicks interchangeable Harmonys, nickle plated , sunstruck, and now caspian. I had a problem one time with one of my needle tips and got very good service. I love my knit picks needles. I have had an addi click that wouldn't stay "clicked"


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

My problem was with do and two of the needle points split. I know lots of you love Knit Picks needles, but for me once burned twice shy. I use addis, chia goo, and knitters pride wooden cubics only.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I have several of knitpicks interchangeable needles,purchased over several years. From when they first came out. The quality has gotten worse over the years. The cables themselves have been coming apart from the join. I keep having them replaced since I did pay for them to begin with.
The Caspian set I guess I hoped would be better than they were. I should have sent them back but had some replaced instead.
For those of you who have just ordered or received them check all the tips for gaps between the metal and the wood.
I actually use the black knitters pride cables with my sets now and haven't had an issue with them.
The purple original cables I have are mostly from India but some of the replacements are not.
Hope they find a better source for their cables. And take more pride in their needles as well.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I _do_ knit tightly. I haven't had any needle *tip* break (KnitPicks uses the word 'fail'), but I have had the actual cable break in the center ... after working a few dozen stitches for a couple of inches! I have had more than one cable come apart at the point it is inserted - presumably permanently - into the screw-end. These things have ONLY happened with KnitPicks products.
> 
> My Boye NeedleMaster set*s* - some 40+ years old, others newer - have NEVER 'failed'. Consequently, I have no idea if Boye/Simplicity has good customer service or not. I've never had reason to deal with them.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that I was a total fool to lay out cash to buy the KnitPicks interchangeables - three different sets yet! I had thought to upgrade from the old and cheap to the new and more costly. Dunce! My father was right; if it ain't broke, don't fix it!!


This is one issue upon which we totally disagree, Jessica-Jean. As I said earlier, I'd be glad to take your KnitPicks needles off your hands if they are the brass nickel plated ones, since I've never had a moment's trouble with either my old set or my new one. I have no experience with nor opinion about other KnitPicks needles and I'm sorry to hear that your experience with KnitPicks has been so negative. They remain my favorite needles.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

agilitybritts said:


> How horrible. I agree that even if they replace them for free and without any hassle it gets to a point where it isn't worth it.
> 
> I have had the same thing happen. It is so frustration that I'm thinking about switching to another brand. I just don't know which one.


I've had excellent results with my Addis. They stay together. I'd recommend the lace points over the regulars. I use them for everything and found the point on the regulars blunter than I like. Good luck with whatever you decide to go with.
Ellie


----------



## Tommier (Jul 20, 2013)

I like the Addi's long lace tips. I haven't had any problems with them and the cables are very flexible. So sorry about your project


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been using Knit Pro for quite a long time, and find them very pleasant to use, and trouble free.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

I find it ironic that as I read this post - love ya, Galaxycraft and Jessica-Jean - that there is an advertisement for KnitPicks at the top of most of these pages!!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh well my Knit Pick needles arrive tomorrow and after all the negative remarks about them I have lost my excitement of getting them. I do hope most of you that had a poor review are wrong. Guess I will have to see for myself. They are a gift so I will think positive.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I've been using mine for years and very happy with them.
Peg



Phee said:


> Oh well my Knit Pick needles arrive tomorrow and after all the negative remarks about them I have lost my excitement of getting them. I do hope most of you that had a poor review are wrong. Guess I will have to see for myself. They are a gift so I will think positive.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Peg now I can sleep and not worry about what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Phee said:


> Oh well my Knit Pick needles arrive tomorrow and after all the negative remarks about them I have lost my excitement of getting them. I do hope most of you that had a poor review are wrong. Guess I will have to see for myself. They are a gift so I will think positive.


They _are_ good to knit with; that's why I keep using them. I just don't trust that they won't 'fail' in mid-project while away from home (and my stash of needles). So, enjoy them, but be aware that they - especially the blasted cables - just _might_ fail. Some men wear a belt _and_ suspenders. Be like them and pack a back-up needle - or if you don't have another needle the same size, at least a cable - whenever you take the project away from home.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Everyone likes different things so don't fret - I'm sure you'll form your own opinion.


Phee said:


> Oh well my Knit Pick needles arrive tomorrow and after all the negative remarks about them I have lost my excitement of getting them. I do hope most of you that had a poor review are wrong. Guess I will have to see for myself. They are a gift so I will think positive.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, I just got my new set from Knit Picks in the mail yesterday (rainbow) & have checked them over very carefully and will be starting my first project on them this weekend. I plan on using them as much as possible so if need to return them in the time frame they allow I can. If there would be problems with joints coming apart etc I don't really want to hassle with replacements. I too was excited in getting them until I saw this post but maybe it was a good thing also! I did go to the website to see the directions on how to use the key since none came with the set.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> This is just an observation from someone who is fairly new here: I don't know much about needles which is why I read as many posts about needles as I can. I have noticed that while everyone speaks so well of the customer service, almost everyone who has Knitpicks needles has had trouble with them. And yet often they are still being recommended to people asking what needles are good. Like I said, just an observation.


I use knitpicks fixed and interchangeables. I have not had problems w/ them and love the flexible cables.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Suesknits said:


> I use knitpicks fixed and interchangeables. I have not had problems w/ them and love the flexible cables.


I haven't heard of any problems with their fixed circulars nor with their straight or double-pointed needles. The majority of problems seem to be with the interchangeables.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> This is one issue upon which we totally disagree, Jessica-Jean. As I said earlier, I'd be glad to take your KnitPicks needles off your hands if they are the brass nickel plated ones, since I've never had a moment's trouble with either my old set or my new one. I have no experience with nor opinion about other KnitPicks needles and I'm sorry to hear that your experience with KnitPicks has been so negative. They remain my favorite needles.


 :thumbup: Love mine!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I haven't heard of any problems with their fixed circulars nor with their straight or double-pointed needles. The majority of problems seem to be with the interchangeables.


Most of my replacement needles were for the fixed circulars - 2mm especially but I think all of my fixed circulars have been replaced at least once, if not more than once. But like Jessica-Jean, I still like the way they feel when knitting with them and still use them, but always have a backup needle with me.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

There was a post several weeks ago regarding their Brava yarn. Over on Ravelry, there has been a HUGE discussion about the poor quality of thir Brava yarn once they stopped manufacturing it in Turkey and moved it to China. It is splitty, many areas that are thinned out and it feels plasticky according to Ravelers.

I know that they have other lines that are decent, according to many KPers. But I am at the point where decent isn't enough for me anymore. I work long hours in a stressful job. Knitting for me is not only fun and creative, but very therapeutic (just ask my family). I get enough aggravation in my daily work life; I don't need, want nor will accept it in my knitting life. 

And as others have said, how disingenuous of them to simply habitually replace bad product with more bad product!! KPers constantly extoll the virtues of their customer service because they constantly send replacements. But that's just business as usual for them, when they are replacing only 1% of the needles sold. The math benefits them, not us knitters.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

jeanne63 said:


> I just bought Addie clicks...any comments about these. So far (only 2 weeks) I like them.


I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Addis. I have the turbos and the long lace. I also have several 12" and 16" fixed circulars. I can't tell you enough how much I love these needles. When you click them into place properly, they absolutely will not separate. I also have the small HiyaHiyas. I like them, as well. I use them sporadically simply because they are screw on. I will say that they have never failed. I also have a couple of Chiagoo fixed wood needles and I like them, too, especially for slippery yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> ...And as others have said, how disingenuous of them to simply habitually replace bad product with more bad product!! KPers constantly extoll the virtues of their customer service because they constantly send replacements. But that's just business as usual for them, when they are replacing only 1% of the needles sold. *The math benefits them, not us knitters.*


Sad, but too, too true.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a set of Boyles interchangeables that I bought in the '70's. I used them until internet shopping became popular because there were no LYS within a 2 hr drive, and I was able to get these at AC Moore. They had the same type of screw-in join and came with a key and a little circle of rubber to grip the needle to tighten it. Even with that, I still had to watch to be sure the screw-in was still tight, esp if I was knitting a heavy project. I have had the same issue with any other brand of screw-in type circ needles I have used. I bought the Addi clicks to prevent that problem, but find the yarn tends to get hung up on the edge of the join and if I am not careful when I push the yarn over that ridge the needles come unclicked. I do not think they are worth the full $169 price by any means.

I have yet to find an interchangeable circ that doesn't require regular attention to the join. My solution is to either remember to check the join regularly while I am knitting to ensure it is tight, or I use a fixed needle to be sure I don't have to worry. I personally would never knit something like a lace shawl with a bazillion stitches on an interchangeable of any brand because I just don't trust any of them not to come loose. Especially on projects with stitches that require manipulations of the needle and/or cord, like laces with repeated knit x# together, or cables, etc. Just not worth losing the work. I also never knit such projects without lifelines, because stuff happens that has nothing to do with joins that can cause stitches to come loose. Learned that lesson the hard way, lol!

Those are just my personal choices to deal with the problems that come with interchangeables. I have Knit Pick interchangeables and love them.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I have my knit picks interchangables for 3 years and while I have snapped one needle, other than that I have not had any problems. I knit exclusively with my interchangeables or fixed circulars in the smaller sizes and last year I did over 60 projects without any disasters. I have the needles from India, not China and I am happy with them. The only thing I can say is that I recently bought some Karbonz tips that work with the knit picks cables and those are now my absolute favorite....they are like the best of metal with the best of wood all in one...warm to the touch, pointy ends....slide nicely at the tip.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Addis. I have the turbos and the long lace. I also have several 12" and 16" fixed circulars. I can't tell you enough how much I love these needles. When you click them into place properly, they absolutely will not separate. I also have the small HiyaHiyas. I like them, as well. I use them sporadically simply because they are screw on. I will say that they have never failed. I also have a couple of Chiagoo fixed wood needles and I like them, too, especially for slippery yarn.


I must be the only person who has had cable failures with Addi long lace needles but no problems with KnitPicks needles. How odd! I haven't bothered to replace the failed cables because I'm not very happy with the rather blunt points, either. Each to his/her own. I will agree that the ChaioGoo Twists are fantastic for lace knitting.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> This is one issue upon which we totally disagree, Jessica-Jean. As I said earlier, I'd be glad to take your KnitPicks needles off your hands if they are the brass nickel plated ones, since I've never had a moment's trouble with either my old set or my new one. I have no experience with nor opinion about other KnitPicks needles and I'm sorry to hear that your experience with KnitPicks has been so negative. They remain my favorite needles.


.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I've had good luck with both Knit Picks needles and yarn! 
On the other hand, the Boye Needlemaster needles I have would separate if you didn't use both the rubber gripper AND the ket to tighten. The Boye sets taught me to be sure that the cables were tightly screwed to the needle tips using the key provided and the gripper. They hold well when properly tightened, but you never know when they aren't until that _oops_ moment when they separate. Boye joins are very rough and tug at the yarn continually. I had 2 sets so I could use 2 circular needles to knit in the round and both were equally irritating. Boye made me swear at and swear off interchangeable needles for several years. 
The interchangeable needles I eventually bought to replace them were Knit Picks laminated birch. I bought one set and after a very enjoyable 6-month trial, I bought a second set. I've not regretted my purchase at all. I really like my Sunstruck needles.
Knit Picks needles are one of the best bargains around. They are less expensive than Clover and their cables are far better than those on Clover needles. Clover cables fight back they coil so tightly. You don't find that with Knit Picks cables. You do have to tighten them carefully and use the key to do so. I improvised a rubber gripper and use that as well.
Just FYI, you can feel when your screw-on interchangeables are coming loose because they wii begin to feel rough at the join. That roughness as you slide your yarn from the needle tip to the cable is the needle coming unscrewed. If your joins are rough, it's harder to tell, but they will feel even rougher. It can save you from loosing stitches if you retighten the needles when they first begin to feel rough or rougher.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

It doesn't take much time to periodically check the join on interchangeable needles. It takes a lot of time to try to put your work back on if the join does come undone. So periodically check the join!


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

bonster said:


> It doesn't take much time to periodically check the join on interchangeable needles. It takes a lot of time to try to put your work back on if the join does come undone. So periodically check the join!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MGT (Oct 6, 2011)

I have both kinds of Knitpicks and have had no problems, but I did get them when they were fairly new. I hear they have changed manufacturers, not to their (or our!) advantage.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I have had Addi clicks come apart doing cables. I push down on the tip of the needle to bring my left hand stitches up to the tip and can feel the tip give. I use my ChiaoGoo the most and the knitters pride after that. I will use the knitpicks but like JessicaJean says only with a back up plan. I do not feel they would do a large intricate project successfully.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Phee said:


> Oh well my Knit Pick needles arrive tomorrow and after all the negative remarks about them I have lost my excitement of getting them. I do hope most of you that had a poor review are wrong. Guess I will have to see for myself. They are a gift so I will think positive.


I feel bad for you. I know I already knew about the trouble and intended to order the nickel plated ones. I ordered the Rainbow by mistake. I would have had to pay the postage to return them, so I decided to try them out. I didn't use a rubber grip at first and the wood came apart from the metal. When I got my replacement I was very careful and used a rubber grip to help tighten them. That part worked, but while I was knitting the wood pulled away from the metal with just the weight and the pull of my project. Knit Picks did say they are inspecting all needles before they ship, so you may be OK. And yes they are very aware of this forum.


----------



## Twinkie38 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have had Denise Interchangeable for 23 yrs and have never had one problem.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I hate it when companies use the customers as quality control personnel. :evil:
> 
> One of the main reasons why I don't buy interchangeables, nor buy from KnitPicks.


never had interchangeables and probably won't. there seems to be to many problems with them. have had my plastic cabled ones for years and have NO problems with them. just learned how to make them more pliable, so even better. good luck to everyone's interchangeables and the misery that seems to go along with them,JMO. :XD: :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

TennGrand said:


> Come on ladies! Quit beating up Knit Picks! I love my needles, both fixed and interchangeable. Sure, I have had some issues with some of them, but the Harmony ones that are now called rainbow are satiny smooth, sharp pointed, with cables that are flexible enough to do magic loop without a problem. They are warm to the touch and light weight and half the price of Addies that I like less. If you have interchanables, learn to tighten the join by gripping only the metal parts and not the wooden ends. Gripping the wooden part puts too much strain on the glue that holds the needle in place. For the price you cannot buy better needles!


THe only interchangeable needle that's ever broken on me is a Harmony one. Getting only a new cable proved to be so irriating that I'm done with KnitPicks. Never had a problem with Addis.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> I just bought Addie clicks...any comments about these. So far (only 2 weeks) I like them.


I got myself a set of Long Lace Clicks Interchangeables and love 'em!


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

The same thing happened to me yesterday. I was knitting a sock with a 2.25 KnitPicks 32-inch circular cable when suddenly something felt funny. I looked and discovered that the purple cord had pulled out of the metal. I have had this happen so many times. And while Knit Picks will replace it with no questions asked, the new cables are thick and clumsy. So I just threw it away. Now I use ChaoGoo, Hiya Hiya, and Addi.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mickidarling said:


> The same thing happened to me yesterday. I was knitting a sock with a 2.25 KnitPicks 32-inch circular cable when suddenly something felt funny. I looked and discovered that the purple cord had pulled out of the metal. I have had this happen so many times. And while Knit Picks will replace it with no questions asked, the new cables are thick and clumsy. So I just threw it away. Now I use ChaoGoo, Hiya Hiya, and Addi.


You should still tell KnitPicks about your problem. I think that just throwing it away is the same as telling them you love their product.


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

chickkie said:


> You should still tell KnitPicks about your problem. I think that just throwing it away is the same as telling them you love their product.


I have had this experience MANY times over the years with Knit Picks. They have ALWAYS sent me a new cable (or tip or whatever else failed). But in the past two years, their cables have changed from thin and flexible to thick and inflexible. I don't want to get any more cables from them.

And, by the way, the cable that pulled loose yesterday was not an interchangeable tip  it was a one-piece unit.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, I think we flogged this dead horse enough.

Knit Picks has its defenders, but its disappointed customers win.

Knit Picks is not a vendor of trustworthy needles and cables. The sell cheaply made needles and endlessly replace them because they make enough money on the initial sale to replace forever.

I am glad the defense of KnitPicks that greeted me when my Knitpicks cable pulled out of the metal sheath has evaporated. That was an original one made in India bought around 2006.

How about a discussion of USA made Kollage needles? We need a new thread about needles. We need to end this thread about KnitPicks. No one is changing anyone's mind at this point. No matter how much we nit pick it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Turmaline said:


> Well, I think we flogged this dead horse enough.
> 
> Knit Picks has its defenders, but its disappointed customers win.
> 
> ...


I haven't noticed anyone mentioning HiyaHiya interchangeable needles--everything but. Is that because they are so expensive, so few have them, they're in a class by themselves because they're stainless steel, or ??? They are conspicuous by their absence. I have a couple of fixed ones, but haven't yet used them because I haven't embarked upon sock knitting yet, but I am curious about the interchangeables.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Kollage needles? which version of the cable would you like to talk about? I think the needle part is great, but not happy with the cable. I have had the cooked spaghetti one, and also have two other needles, both with different cables. One of these needles has to be carefully used as the stitches catch between the cable and the needle unless I get it in so I'm knitting off the left hand needle onto the right one. I have a knitpicks needle like this too.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

We need to talk about the newly USA made ones in the packages with the Stars and Stripes on it.

They had gone offshore (to China but I have no evidence of this; could have been India too). Now they are USA made and around $15 for one cable needle.

I have two cheap ones they off loaded at Tuesday Morning earlier this year. The cooked noodle cable is awful. Their firm cable is supposed to be very good but I have not used it.

Anyone have the new USA made needles? Are they worth the money?

Maybe we need to move this to a new thread. I am going to start one.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

if you are only concerned about USA made items, then maybe you should make your thread only for USA citizens to speak about - after all this is an International site., not just USA only.

sometimes the rest of the world just doesn't count!


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

No, I am not concerned about USA made only.

I have to make this distinction about Kollage because they made a point of dumping the imports and starting a new line which is made in the USA.

How do you suggest I distiguish between these two types of Kollage?

As an aside, I have some very old USA made straight needles and crochet hooks before NAFTA and off shoring and they are the best made ones still. People were remarking how those old tools never broke or got bad on this same thread.

May I have your permission to distinguish country of origin of materials?

I know this is an international forum. I have defended the quality of Chiao 
Goo needles from China also on this forum. I have defended the quality of Turkish yarns, and Egyptian cotton and praised European designs and Russian knitting and crochet talents too.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

bonster said:


> It doesn't take much time to periodically check the join on interchangeable needles. It takes a lot of time to try to put your work back on if the join does come undone. So periodically check the join!


This is true; however, most are not talking only about the join; the cable itself is breaking, the metal connecting the wooden needle to the screw apparatus to join the cable is separating and the needles themselves are breaking. Many of these catastrophes happen without forewarning. I do believe that most of the knitters speaking out on this are VERY experienced knitters with years of knitting behind them, many years more than me. I do believe that they are experienced enough to check joins periodically. And by the way, many (including me) have checked their joins, they are tight and next thing you know, they have separated --- and this is with using the key provided and/or a rubber grip. I know, because it has happened to me several times, and I am intelligent enough to check my joins and make sure that they are properly connected to the cable. I was done with these needles after the metal part separated from the wood itself. And I have no intention of super gluing them together. That's when I bought Hiya Hiyas and Addis.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I bought a Kollage needle that pulled apart the first time I used it. I wrote to them and was told I could return it for a replacement for $7.50 - and that I was responsible to pay for shipping them the broken one, plus the shipping for getting the replacement. Plus they sent me a form letter on how to use superglue to fix broken needles.

It was going to cost me practically as much as if I just went out and bought a new one, so no more Kollage for me!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I bought a Kollage needle that pulled apart the first time I used it. I wrote to them and was told I could return it for a replacement for $7.50 - and that I was responsible to pay for shipping them the broken one, plus the shipping for getting the replacement. Plus they sent me a form letter on how to use superglue to fix broken needles.
> 
> It was going to cost me practically as much as if I just went out and bought a new one, so no more Kollage for me!


So here we go. At one place everyone likes the product, but if by chance it fails, the customer service stinks. Then there is the other place that used to have good products, but has let their quality slip, but still has great customer service. Sounds like a catch 22 to me.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Well my knitting friends my set of Sunstruck needles arrived yesterday and I am very pleased with the looks and sharp points on them.I gave a good yank on all the cords and no problem with them coming apart. I also checked on my metal set from long ago and everything stayed together. I will keep my positive attitude towards them. Thanks to all for their output on these needles.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Phee said:


> Well my knitting friends my set of Sunstruck needles arrived yesterday and I am very pleased with the looks and sharp points on them.I gave a good yank on all the cords and no problem with them coming apart. I also checked on my metal set from long ago and everything stayed together. I will keep my positive attitude towards them. Thanks to all for their output on these needles.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> if you are only concerned about USA made items, then maybe you should make your thread only for USA citizens to speak about - after all this is an International site., not just USA only.
> 
> sometimes the rest of the world just doesn't count!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Phee said:


> Well my knitting friends my set of Sunstruck needles arrived yesterday and I am very pleased with the looks and sharp points on them.I gave a good yank on all the cords and no problem with them coming apart. I also checked on my metal set from long ago and everything stayed together. I will keep my positive attitude towards them. Thanks to all for their output on these needles.


I have had no problems at all with my sun struck - luck of the draw? better quality? Don't know and it doesn't really matter because I know that If I ever have a problem with them, be it today, tomorrow, or 5 years from now, Knit Picks will take care of me.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

&#128524;&#128524;!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Just as an afterthought, how many of us expect our knitting tools to last forever? This does not, of course, apply to faulty new needles.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

I can't believe we were all taken in. I bought mine when they came out with sunstruck, made two sweaters and a few scarves with no trouble at all. I check the connections now and then, because anything that screws together can come apart when least convenient. The cables could be a little more flexible, but I haven't used any others so I am not too sure about that. If they come apart where the cable is "permanently" attached to metal, that is very bad. I am wondering if that has happened with other brands.
Lots of information to read here. I didn't realize how many memebers we actually have. I bet you it is 90% women. It is not a good idea to "tick us off".

Bev in So. Calif.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

I am sorry for your lost work and can certainly understand your frustration, but your post and a lot of others have helped me more than you can know.

Before I joined KP I wanted a set of interchangeable needles and was looking at different brands. I have made the decision to stay with fixed needles - I already have all the sizes I use so the new needles were not needed. Thank you all for saving me a lot of money and frustration.


----------



## runswithscissors (Feb 3, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Just as an afterthought, how many of us expect our knitting tools to last forever? This does not, of course, apply to faulty new needles.


Some of my straight needles are from my mother - over 70 years old and some of my own are Boye fixed cable with metal tips that are over 40 years old. So, I guess I expect my needles to last forever.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a Boye interchangeable set that I never use and was planning to replace it with Chaigoo interchangeable but think it might be wiser to buy their fixed needles. I love the ones I have. The red lace needles have very sharp points and they are affordable. I don't have a complete set of knitpick's harmony needles but I am very satisfied with the ones I have. I also use a lot of their yarn,especially when teaching a class because it is also affordable and I have found no fault with any of my purchases from Knit Picks.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have actually taken to using (removable) Loc-Tite (red bottle, blue lable #242) on my KnitPicks interchangeables. You only need the teeny-tiniest bit on a thread or two for it to work and I have not had one bit of trouble since!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mamapr80 said:


> I have actually taken to using (removable) Loc-Tite (red bottle, blue lable #242) on my KnitPicks interchangeables. You only need the teeny-tiniest bit on a thread or two for it to work and I have not had one bit of trouble since!


the problem is not the threads but the cable coming out of the metal threaded part.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

mamapr80 said:


> I have actually taken to using (removable) Loc-Tite (red bottle, blue lable #242) on my KnitPicks interchangeables. You only need the teeny-tiniest bit on a thread or two for it to work and I have not had one bit of trouble since!


It seems to me that you are undoing the purpose of interchangeable cables and tips by loc tite gluing the threads of the screw so that you can only undo this with metal tools. In the process, you might be causing more damage to the metal sheaths that the cable glues into permanently.

Why not get fixed cables, elminate all the problems of the interchangeable needles and eliminate loc tite too.


----------



## ToniJean (Jan 23, 2011)

I gave my knit pick needles away and invested in a set of addi lace clicks. Love them!


----------



## CYFFAN (Oct 24, 2012)

My Denise interchangeables do this too. I try to use the fixed circulars as much as possible. Been finding some at the thrift stores.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've never had a problem with my Knit Picks needles or yarn. I do check periodically to make sure they are tight enough. My cables have never come apart.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

margoc said:


> My KnitPicks have held up just fine. My problem was with Addi's breaking where the cable connects to the metal connector. I also realized that they broke because of the way I hold my needles causes a tight bend at that location and I think it just wore it out. Knowing that now, I keep my cable at a straighter angle


I have not had any problems with the Knit Picks, Knitters Pride or Knit Pro wooden interchangeable needles but they are the Knit Picks Harmony version made in India.


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

I've had similar experiences with Knit Picks. Some newer knitters at work sent for them before I could head them off at the pass. I hope they have better luck.


----------



## mickidarling (Nov 1, 2012)

A few days ago, in ONE day, I had two problems: 1) a cable pulled out of the metal sleeve and 2) a #11 HARMONY interchangeable tip pulled out of it's metal sleeve.

I will NEVER buy needles or cables from Knit Picks again. Even though I know they will replace everything, I don't like the newer thick cables and I don't like calling so much to complain.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

i think not complaining is not the right thing to do. They will think that there are no problems if everyone just rolls over and quits letting them know how unhappy you are with their product.

Even if you don't get the replacement (why wouldn't you, even if you only use it for a stitch holder) at least let them know about it. 

They told me that only 1% of needles sold were replaced, so that tells me too many people just throw them out and forget about it.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I've had problems with knitpicks interchangeable needles 3 times. I like their yarn and always buy from them. But I think they should give up on their needles, and Chickkie you are right I am one of those people that stoped complaining and just threw them out. Maybe I should make a pest of myself and keep calling them to complain.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I got my K nit Pick needles about 2 years ago and I have not had a problem with them at all. I think mine was before they changed where they were made.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I love my harmany's. I did have the cable come apart fron the metal once repaired it myself. I realized I was pulling on the cable when I moved my stitched around so I stopped doing that and so far it's worked. My set is at least 10 yr. old.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have used KnitPicks interchangeables needles for several years and rarely have a problem. When you screw the tip onto the cable you really need to use the small wrench that comes with the cable by inserting it into the hole at the base of the tip and firmly tighten the tip.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Jillyrich said:


> I am done with knitpicks needles. Again tonite I picked up my project to find that the needle came apart and I lost a whole section of stitches on a lace pattern. I could just scream!! :roll: I don't even care anymore if they will gladly replace it. Who cares if your just going to get another needle with the same problem. This has happened to me several times, they are not fixing the problem. I just needed to vent because this happened 10 min. After they closed so I have to wait until tommorrow to tell them about it.
> Well off to fix my stitches ......UGGGH!


I wholeheartedly agree with you JILL...... The same thing happened to me - three times- 1st time - while I was almost done with a baby blanket - 2nd .. I was in the middle of one of Dee's Lace Shawls....... and 3rd time - I was making sleeveless gloves ........ 
GUESS WHAT - I didn't throw the needles away, BUT they are sitting in a drawer upstairs & I only use them If I need a very long Lifeline.....

I like the cables for lifelines & now that's what they will be - LIFELINES ....... I WILL NOT gamble while knitting any kind of item again..... It's NOT worth the aggravation......
CBCarol


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I bought mine several years ago, when they were relatively new on the market. Personally, I don't believe the quality (or lack thereof) has changed at all.
> 
> I must have the word 'sucker' embossed across my forehead!


Jessica-Jean,
You do NOT have 'sucker' on your forehead......
A lot of us have fallen for their sales pitch...... I bought mine about 3 years ago.....
The Knit-Picks needles ARE BEAUTIFUL, they ARE POINTY & SMOOTH...... the CABLES ARE GREAT.......
BUT - they are NOT RELIABLE TOGETHER with Knitters....................
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

